# Bradley-Pacquiao, Beltran-Usmanee, Price-Pala, Charr-Johnson, Buglioni-Khomitsky & Undercard RBR



## KO-KING95 (Jun 6, 2012)

*Live from 7:00pm on Boxnation:*

Frank Buglioni vs Sergey Khomitsky

Tony Conquest vs Ovill McKenzie

Bradley Skeete vs Giuseppe Loriga.

*Live from 2:00am on Boxnation:*

Manny Pacquiao vs Timothy Bradley

Ray Beltran vs Arash Usmanee

Bryan Vazquez vs Jose Felix Junior.

Top Rank will be streaming the rest undercard on a free and legal stream on 
http://www.toprank.tv/index.jsp

*Also: *

David Price vs Ondrej Pala

Manuel Charr vs Kevin Johnson

I've read that they will be showing these two fights on the Pacquiao-Bradley 2 card broadcast on BoxNation as for live times I am unsure, If anyone has any info on the time and schedule of that card feel free to post it in the thread as that would be appreciated.

Excellent night of boxing. :happy @Slim Charles


----------



## Jack (Jul 29, 2012)

Any idea what time Price is on? 

I'm expecting Pacquiao to look good tonight. He'll either stop Bradley or win a wide decision.


----------



## Jdempsey85 (Jan 6, 2013)

Wtf a boxing thread


----------



## KO-KING95 (Jun 6, 2012)

Jdempsey85 said:


> Wtf a boxing thread


:lol:


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

Great night of boxing.

We really are spoiled at the moment.


----------



## Trail (May 24, 2013)

Is Bradley going to be a 4am UK kick off, it's normally somewhere around that time the main event kicks off here?


----------



## Jdempsey85 (Jan 6, 2013)

@Trail my guess is 05.36


----------



## Them Bones (Jul 13, 2013)

Andy Lee is fighting as we speak. Currently in round 7 of 8.


----------



## tawetrent (Jun 9, 2013)

I think Bradley is going surprise a few tonight.

HW NEWS:deal


Spoiler



Eddie Chambers 1st round TKO


----------



## LuckyLuke (Jun 6, 2013)

Lee looks very average. Dont know how the Ring had him top ten at MW at some point.


----------



## LuckyLuke (Jun 6, 2013)

Lee even hurt in the last round. Only watched since round 4 but I had Horta winning 3 from 4 rounds.


----------



## Them Bones (Jul 13, 2013)

LuckyLuke said:


> Lee looks very average. Dont know how the Ring had him top ten at MW at some point.


I only caught the last 2 rounds. Did he even win the fight?


----------



## HMSTempleGarden (Jun 15, 2012)

Lee looked very poor.


----------



## Them Bones (Jul 13, 2013)

Andy Lee result.



Spoiler



Lee wins by majority decision
76-76
77-76
77-76

And the crowd was booing a little bit when he was announced as the winner


----------



## Them Bones (Jul 13, 2013)

David Price coming up next!!!


----------



## LuckyLuke (Jun 6, 2013)

Them Bones said:


> I only caught the last 2 rounds. Did he even win the fight?


Got the decision (MD). As I said: Only watched the last 4 or 5 rounds but I had him winning most of these rounds. Horta also thought he won.
Lee shouldnt fight at LMW. His legs looked so weak and even got hurt. I saw Horta against Balaev where he got completely dominated (at WW). 
LMW really is a bad idea.


----------



## dftaylor (Jun 4, 2012)

LuckyLuke said:


> Lee looks very average. Dont know how the Ring had him top ten at MW at some point.


White, Irish, pleasant nature, trained by Manny Steward.


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

To me Lee's looking to avoid the Middleweight scene here i think he knows he'd get beaten by Macklin. TBH Horta is a WW....


----------



## Stunkie (Jun 4, 2013)

The atmosphere is electric for big Pricey


----------



## Them Bones (Jul 13, 2013)

David Price making his way into the ring to You'll Never Walk Alone.


----------



## Them Bones (Jul 13, 2013)

Price DOWN


----------



## Them Bones (Jul 13, 2013)

Not badly hurt though


----------



## GrizzyBeard (May 21, 2013)

link to stream please


----------



## Stunkie (Jun 4, 2013)

Throw a fucking jab Price ffs


----------



## smoggy7188 (May 28, 2013)

david " no jab " price


----------



## Them Bones (Jul 13, 2013)

Clear Pala round, with or without the knockdown. 10-8 Pala.
Price recovered with out any problems, but just doesn't look on his game.


----------



## Stunkie (Jun 4, 2013)

Pala doing that turning his back shit that got him stopped by Del Boy


----------



## Stunkie (Jun 4, 2013)

Pala down


----------



## Stunkie (Jun 4, 2013)

Pala out


----------



## tawetrent (Jun 9, 2013)

Good finish


----------



## Them Bones (Jul 13, 2013)

Missed part of the round, but from what i saw it was a fairly clear round for Price. 19-18 Pala.

Pala down twice in the 3rd and it's stopped. Price by KO3.


----------



## Guest (Apr 12, 2014)

Watched the 1st fight for the first time without commentary. I wasn't fully watching last time but felt Pacquiao had won based on HBO commentary. This is how I scored it;

1. 9-10 Bradley
2. 18-20 Bradley
3. 27-30 Bradley
4. 36-39 Pacquiao
5. 47-48 Pacquiao
6. 57-57 Pacquiao
7. 67-66 Pacquiao
8. 77-75 Pacquiao
9. 87-84 Pacquiao
10. 96-94 Bradley
11. 106-103 Pacquiao
12. 115-113 Bradley
TOTAL 115-113 Pacquiao

For me every Bradley won round was close and could potentially be given the other way, whereas only 2 of the Pacquiao rounds could have gone to Bradley, but that would still be enough to give the fight to Bradley. To be honest, the Harold Lederman HBO scorecard is the worst one I have seen. They were being completley biased towards Pacquiao throughout and were giving Pacquiao for credit landing shots that didn't.


----------



## smoggy7188 (May 28, 2013)

they should show him that over and over again - he set it up with the mother fucking jab.


----------



## Ishy (Jun 2, 2012)

Lovely finish from Price.


----------



## Guest (Apr 12, 2014)

Price going nowhere fast.


----------



## dftaylor (Jun 4, 2012)

it's amazing how many fighters don't use their jabs properly, and how many trainers let them away with it.


----------



## smoggy7188 (May 28, 2013)

who the hell thought it was a good idea to sanction chambers/motovu



Spoiler



chambers won in first round


----------



## LuckyLuke (Jun 6, 2013)

Price knockdown was quite strange. Looked more like Pala grabbing Price to the back of the head and pushing him down. Still strange that a big man like Price goes down like that.
Good ko still. Chisora couldnt finish him like that.


----------



## Them Bones (Jul 13, 2013)

Mads Larsen who is commentating for Danish TV, said that Price looked like a scared little girl after getting knocked down.


----------



## smoggy7188 (May 28, 2013)

Them Bones said:


> Mads Larsen who is commentating for Danish TV, said that Price looked like a scared little girl after getting knocked down.


bit rich coming from him...atsch


----------



## Guest (Apr 12, 2014)

dftaylor said:


> it's amazing how many fighters don't use their jabs properly, and how many trainers let them away with it.


We got a generation of fighters coming through that has Naz, Hatton & Calzaghe as their heroes. They had good jabs but it wasn't exactly jabfest2000 when they were in the ring.

Which British fighters would you say have a quality jab right now?

Groves, Brook, Mitchell. Thats about it really.


----------



## PaulieMc (Jun 6, 2013)

Good finish Pricey lad. Just seen the knockdown back. He didn't look hurt really, looked like he got caught around the ear again. Still massive amounts of work need to be done with Price if he's going to get anywhere at world level, his jab is still non-existent.


----------



## Stunkie (Jun 4, 2013)

LuckyLuke said:


> Price knockdown was quite strange. Looked more like Pala grabbing Price to the back of the head and pushing him down. Still strange that a big man like Price goes down like that.
> Good ko still. Chisora couldnt finish him like that.


He got squared up and seemed to get caught with the forearm of Pala, strange knockdown probably lucky he did not get hit flush


----------



## Them Bones (Jul 13, 2013)

The post fight interview with Danish TV was more about the Liverpool Man City game tomorrow then it was about Price's fight..
And the desperate interviewer ended the interview by telling Price that if he was still in the country at the time of the game, then he could watch the game "right here on Tv3 Sport 2" atsch


----------



## LuckyLuke (Jun 6, 2013)

Rob said:


> We got a generation of fighters coming through that has Naz, Hatton & Calzaghe as their heroes. They had good jabs but it wasn't exactly jabfest2000 when they were in the ring.
> 
> Which British fighters would you say have a quality jab right now?
> 
> Groves, Brook, Mitchell. Thats about it really.


Frochs jab is good.


----------



## dftaylor (Jun 4, 2012)

Rob said:


> We got a generation of fighters coming through that has Naz, Hatton & Calzaghe as their heroes. They had good jabs but it wasn't exactly jabfest2000 when they were in the ring.
> 
> Which British fighters would you say have a quality jab right now?
> 
> Groves, Brook, Mitchell. Thats about it really.


Groves' is excellent - he uses that as a weapon. Brook when he commits, yep. Mitchell's is quality, easily his best punch after his left hook. Can't think of anyone to add at the moment, honestly. I'll consider.


----------



## Ishy (Jun 2, 2012)

Colin Lynes has/had nothing but a jab.


----------



## smoggy7188 (May 28, 2013)

Lee result



Spoiler



Lee won a majority decision - got very very lucky apparently.


----------



## Guest (Apr 12, 2014)

dftaylor said:


> Groves' is excellent - he uses that as a weapon. Brook when he commits, yep. Mitchell's is quality, easily his best punch after his left hook. Can't think of anyone to add at the moment, honestly. I'll consider.


Tony Bellew, Carl Froch, Bily Joe Saunders, Stephen Smith, Liam Walsh, Carl Frampton, Scott Quigg I would say have good jabs. Anthony Joshua, Bradley Saunders & Luke Campbell look good at this stage.

But those 3 I mentioned are certainly the best. They are the only ones that can control a fight with it.


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

Brilliant about pricey.

Havnt seen it but going down and getting up to win will give him huge confidence.this is the first time he has overcome adversity as a pro.

Andy lee is screwed if as a career middle he edged a welter in frank Hortha,Hortha is a good euro level guy,but he has become an opponent recently and unless lee was drained at the weight,this is a big concern.macklin would spark him.


----------



## Guest (Apr 12, 2014)

One to watch said:


> Brilliant about pricey.
> 
> Havnt seen it but going down and getting up to win will give him huge confidence.this is the first time he has overcome adversity as a pro.


you are mental mate!


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

Rob said:


> you are mental mate!


Because?


----------



## Ashedward (Jun 2, 2012)

Price has got that punch which always gives him a chance,sure he`s fragile but like what @onetowatch says it`s good see him come through adversity for time an then knocked the guy out


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

Just seen the finish for chambers against matovu,I think he managed to stay on his feet but took a big punch on the chin which was followed up.

This fight was a joke and shoudnt have been sanctioned,the difference in quality is enormous.


----------



## Them Bones (Jul 13, 2013)

What da fuck is Buncey wearing :yikes


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

Lewis Pettit v a Brazilian with a good but possible padded record.

Pettit is decent to watch and the opponents in great shape,so hope it entertains.


----------



## Guest (Apr 12, 2014)

One to watch said:


> Because?


trying to put a positive spin on that!


----------



## KO KING95 (Jul 21, 2012)

@Slim Charles I plan on actually doing the RBR today.


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

I remember Pettit losing to Ian Bailey,really good fight that.


----------



## KO KING95 (Jul 21, 2012)

1st round 10-9 Pettitt

10-9 Pettitt.


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

Rob said:


> trying to put a positive spin on that!


I havnt watched it.but price has had convincing win after convincing win.followed by 2 confidence crushing defeats.

The hardest thing to do in boxing is overturn the odds,after being behind on points or being dropped.it would of been so easy for price to cave in after a hard first round tonight.
Respect to him.


----------



## KO KING95 (Jul 21, 2012)

2nd Round 10-9 Pettitt

20-18 Pettitt.


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

Now Lewis Pettit and jazza dickins are in the same stable,I expect to see them meet up.maybe In a eliminator for the British.

Decent fight that.


----------



## smoggy7188 (May 28, 2013)

One to watch said:


> Now Lewis Pettit and jazza dickins are in the same stable,I expect to see them meet up.maybe In a eliminator for the British.
> 
> Decent fight that.


jazza fights winner of mcdonell/wale.


----------



## KO KING95 (Jul 21, 2012)

3rd Round 10-9 Pettitt

30-27 Pettitt.


----------



## Guest (Apr 12, 2014)

One to watch said:


> I havnt watched it.but price has had convincing win after convincing win.followed by 2 confidence crushing defeats.
> 
> The hardest thing to do in boxing is overturn the odds,after being behind on points or being dropped.it would of been so easy for price to cave in after a hard first round tonight.
> Respect to him.


How can you have an opinion without even bloody seeing the fight?






there you go. Price down from a cuffing shot from an extremely average fighter. just shows he hasn't fixed any of the issues that caused the defeats in the first place.

Price has no defence, is reckless, head hunts, poor punch resistance, poor tactics, no fitness, top heavy. None of that changed after tonight.


----------



## Guest (Apr 12, 2014)

I would make Joshua v Pala before the summer is out.


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

Rob said:


> How can you have an opinion without even bloody seeing the fight?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Rob Just fuck off with the constant hunting for arguments.

I didn't say he was improved or anything to do with his style or technique.i just said that this was a big win for price because he overcame adversity.

why do you have to take everyone's posts to pieces?


----------



## KO KING95 (Jul 21, 2012)

4th Round 10-9 Pettitt

40-36 Pettitt.


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

Rob said:


> How can you have an opinion without even bloody seeing the fight?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


all the points you made have nothing to do with his comment. honestly I see you so many times writing stuff wich has no connection to the post you respond to.:smile you dont read properly.


----------



## KO KING95 (Jul 21, 2012)

Referee waves the fight off in the 5th round.

Lewis Pettitt wins via TKO in the 5th Round.


----------



## Guest (Apr 12, 2014)

One to watch said:


> Rob Just fuck off with the constant hunting for arguments.
> 
> I didn't say he was improved or anything to do with his style or technique.i just said that this was a big win for price because he overcame adversity.
> 
> why do you have to take everyone's posts to pieces?


this is a boxing forum. we are here to debate.

my whole point is, if Price was ever going to go anywhere he wouldn't face adversity at this level.


----------



## Guest (Apr 12, 2014)

Berliner said:


> all the points you made have nothing to do with his comment. honestly I see you so many times writing stuff wich has no connection to the post you respond to.:smile you dont read properly.


NO


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

Rob said:


> NO


hmm yes. had no connection to one to watchs post. because he didnt claim anything just said that it will/could do Price good. wich is true. then you come a long and talk about his crap chin and stamina while he talked about a mental aspect. atsch


----------



## thechosen1 (Nov 21, 2013)

Rob said:


> How can you have an opinion without even bloody seeing the fight?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for the link 

Big harsh on pricey there first round was the old Price, But second round onwards he was less stiff had more spring in his step, Was fainting with the jab better rather than pawig with it, End of second round he slipped a few punches against the ropes its early days with a new trainer Knock down never seemed to bother him he allmost smiled while down and it was the wrist that caught him


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

Simon 'sparkly' Barclay.

Debut for a double ABA winner,


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

:lol: Got to love journeyman.

Moses Matovu ‏@UGblackmamba 6m
@ Pete rfury @Champfasteddie @frankwarren_tv @boxnationtv team fury can beat up on me any day. They always treat me with respect.


----------



## Smeg (Jul 25, 2013)

Next up, Bradley Sleep.


----------



## Guest (Apr 12, 2014)

smegmaa said:


> Next up, Bradley Sleep.


Fucking hell going for a shower.


----------



## Stunkie (Jun 4, 2013)

smegmaa said:


> Next up, Bradley Sleep.


15 have tried. 15 have failed. 1000s have died of boredom.


----------



## Guest (Apr 12, 2014)

Has Skeete joined Gallaghers gym. His shit beared would suggest so.


----------



## LuckyLuke (Jun 6, 2013)

Rob said:


> Fucking hell going for a shower.


Shower doesnt take that long.
Its a 12 rounder.:cry


----------



## Smeg (Jul 25, 2013)

Rob said:


> Fucking hell going for a shower.





Stunkie said:


> 15 have tried. 15 have failed. 1000s have died of boredom.


:bbb Dreadful. Hope he does something at least!


----------



## Guest (Apr 12, 2014)

LuckyLuke said:


> Shower doesnt take that long.
> Its a 12 rounder.:cry


Make some food.

Why is Sleep fighting Mark Tibbs?


----------



## smoggy7188 (May 28, 2013)

bad week for billy nelson just got worse - evensen lost on points.


----------



## Dazl1212 (May 16, 2013)

Ugggh, Bradley "Sominex" Skeete


----------



## Sparky (Sep 21, 2013)

has anyone backed ovil to win tonight 5/2


----------



## IvanDrago (Jul 26, 2013)

Anyone know what time to set the alarm for to see Bradley Pac?


----------



## KO KING95 (Jul 21, 2012)

Sorry guys, was eating, have given the first 5 rounds to Skeete.

50-45 Skeete.


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

KO KING95 said:


> Sorry guys, was eating, have given the first 5 rounds to Skeete.
> 
> 50-25 Skeete.


Fair enough but giving the rounds 10-5 is overly harsh I feel.:yep


----------



## KO KING95 (Jul 21, 2012)

One to watch said:


> Fair enough but giving the rounds 10-5 is overly harsh I feel.:yep


:lol:

Fixed.


----------



## Ishy (Jun 2, 2012)

IvanDrago said:


> Anyone know what time to set the alarm for to see Bradley Pac?


The usual, after 5am


----------



## KO KING95 (Jul 21, 2012)

6th Round 10-9 Skeete, 

60-54 Skeete.


----------



## Rooster (Jul 14, 2013)

Just tuned in for the last round. It's weird. Bradley Skeete is in the ring, but I'm not bored to tears.


----------



## HMSTempleGarden (Jun 15, 2012)

smoggy7188 said:


> bad week for billy nelson just got worse - evensen lost on points.


Should have won.


----------



## smoggy7188 (May 28, 2013)

Anyone else think that Skeete is chinny? just the way he goes back after being hit by any sort of shot makes me think he doesnt trust his chin....


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

check in!!


----------



## KO KING95 (Jul 21, 2012)

Referee jumps in to stop the fight in the 7th round.

Skeete wins via TKO in the 7th round, early stoppage in my opinion but sadly not surprising.


----------



## mjhealy (Aug 26, 2013)

Skeete v Loriga = FOTY


----------



## Marvelous Marv (Jun 30, 2012)

smoggy7188 said:


> Anyone else think that Skeete is chinny? just the way he goes back after being hit by any sort of shot makes me think he doesnt trust his chin....


I think the Lynes fight is a decent sign that he is fairly chinny.


----------



## Them Bones (Jul 13, 2013)

Skeete by KTFO


----------



## Them Bones (Jul 13, 2013)

Very good performance by Skeete there.

Loving Eddie Chambers on the mic, he's very good.


----------



## Ari Gold Bawse (Jun 4, 2013)

skeete actually had a good fight to watch for once

chambers as a analyst is always good to listen to


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

smoggy7188 said:


> Anyone else think that Skeete is chinny? just the way he goes back after being hit by any sort of shot makes me think he doesnt trust his chin....


Looked a bit fragile against Lynes..


----------



## Casual Benson's Unknown (Jun 5, 2012)

Sounds ridiculously quiet in there tonight.


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Sparky said:


> has anyone backed ovil to win tonight 5/2


Yeah, I've got 20 on Ovill. Have a feeling Conquest will nick it on points though.


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

Rob said:


> Why is Sleep fighting Mark Tibbs?


:lol: I said exactly the same thing when I saw the opponent.


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Unknown Poster said:


> Sounds ridiculously quiet in there tonight.


I can't remember the last time a Frank warren show has had a good atmosphere tbh.


----------



## Ari Gold Bawse (Jun 4, 2013)

kean getting hit alot and reaching too much


----------



## JohnH (May 22, 2013)

Any idea what time Charr is fighting??


----------



## Danny (May 31, 2012)

I used to go round a certain Take That member's house and watch all these fights but unfortunately I saw a removal van outside last week, if anybody knows the address of another house I can go round to watch instead would they care to let me know via PM? Many thanks. :yep


----------



## Danny (May 31, 2012)

Cheers lads. :thumbsup


----------



## Danny (May 31, 2012)

:lol: Kean.


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Warbuton won that for me, keane looked awful.


----------



## Marvelous Marv (Jun 30, 2012)

Keen doesn't look to have as much going for him as I thought he might, given the background. Pretty mediocre stuff. Oh..and he didn't the decision.


----------



## JohnH (May 22, 2013)

Poor from Keen.


----------



## Ari Gold Bawse (Jun 4, 2013)

omg kean just lost to a boxer with 60 losses and only 11 wins

thats embarressing, 

should of stuck with jim mcdonnell. booth proving he cant train guys not named haye again


----------



## mjhealy (Aug 26, 2013)

Oh dear George!


----------



## JohnH (May 22, 2013)

Eddie Chambers certainly has a long and succesful career in boxing presenting/punditry ahead when he hangs up his gloves. The more I see/hear of him, the more I like.


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Ari Gold Bawse said:


> omg kean just lost to a boxer with 60 losses and only 11 wins
> 
> thats embarressing,
> 
> should of stuck with jim mcdonnell. booth proving he cant train guys not named haye again


Been saying it for years that Adam Booth is a shit trainer. Warbuton is a decent journeymen though.


----------



## Them Bones (Jul 13, 2013)

JohnH said:


> Eddie Chambers certainly has a long and succesful career in boxing presenting/punditry ahead when he hangs up his gloves. The more I see of him, the more I like.


:nod Hopefully he becomes a regular on Boxnation!


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

Come on Safety pin and Ovil. :bbb


----------



## smoggy7188 (May 28, 2013)

booth's style only works if a fighter has certain skills. One of them is head movement and kean has none of that.


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

Buglioni being honest on his ranking here, refreshing to hear. I like him more already.


----------



## Marvelous Marv (Jun 30, 2012)

I'm not sure its just Booth's fault. That's a little simplistic, I'd have thought there would be quite a few reasons for a slip up like that.


----------



## smoggy7188 (May 28, 2013)

James Helder iFL TV ‏@JamesHelder_ 53m

No interviews tonight from @iFILMLONDON at the Copper box as I haven't Got access to get backstage to do them. So I've left the building


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

James Helder comes across as a right wanker.


----------



## Ishy (Jun 2, 2012)

Bryn said:


> James Helder comes across as a right wanker.


He retweets praise. As if that didn't tell you :smile


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

How empty is the Copperbox :rofl


----------



## Casual Benson's Unknown (Jun 5, 2012)

Yeah to this day I have no idea what Helder brings to IFL except a really annoying voice/accent


----------



## JohnH (May 22, 2013)

@JamesHelder_ 49m

Let me make this clear Frank is a nice man he probably doesn't even know I've left. Some of the people working on the show should get a clue


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

Ishy said:


> He retweets praise. As if that didn't tell you :smile


Even more reason to dislike him then!


----------



## KO KING95 (Jul 21, 2012)

*Frank Buglioni vs Sergey Khomitsky 10 Rounds at Super Middleweight*


----------



## smoggy7188 (May 28, 2013)

Frank Warren ‏@frankwarren_tv 41m

@JamesHelder_ what are you on about James,you we're fine to do the interviews,have sent you a DM, don't throw a wobbly,we appreciate ur work


----------



## Ishy (Jun 2, 2012)

So we still get British refs in world title fights but for this interthingy defence they've got a Swedish ref over?


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

Helder's tweets are one step away from "don't you know who I am?"


----------



## JohnH (May 22, 2013)

Bryn said:


> Helder's tweets are one step away from "don't you know who I am?"


To be honest until about 20 mins ago I didn't know who he was either. I though Kugan was all iFilm had...


----------



## KO KING95 (Jul 21, 2012)

1st Round 10-9 Buglioni, close round however, wouldn't argue if scored the other way.

10-9 Buglioni.


----------



## Ashedward (Jun 2, 2012)

Bryn said:


> Buglioni being honest on his ranking here, refreshing to hear. I like him more already.


Me too,he seems alright.


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

19-19 bald dude landed some decent puncheeeeese


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Ashedward said:


> Me too,he seems alright.


Me too, but the wiseguy nickname is just terrible.


----------



## Ari Gold Bawse (Jun 4, 2013)

this is a decent step up fight for frank tbh

murray has struggled vs this guy twice


----------



## KO KING95 (Jul 21, 2012)

2nd Round 10-9 Khomitsky.

19-19 even so far.


----------



## Ashedward (Jun 2, 2012)

BoxingAnalyst said:


> Me too, but the wiseguy nickname is just terrible.


Yeah it is


----------



## Ashedward (Jun 2, 2012)

2-1 Khomisky


----------



## KO KING95 (Jul 21, 2012)

3rd Round 10-9 Khomitsky.

29-28 Khomitsky.


----------



## dftaylor (Jun 4, 2012)

That wasn't far off telling Buglioni to "drink some water, baby".


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

29-28 Khomistky, knew this would be difficult for Buglioni after seeing this guy do okay against Murray. Buglioni's defense is worrying, lucky this guy isn't a puncher.


----------



## Marvelous Marv (Jun 30, 2012)

I don't like when Buglioni fights like this. I appreciate they're trying to balance him out a little from that raw novice that swung his way to a few early KO victories, but there is a pretty careful balance between teaching defensive responsibility, lateral movement and head movement and giving away a few of your strengths. Buglioni should be using his heavy hands to keep this guy in check, he should be coming in behind the jab with heavy punches, not moving off and letting the guy feel like he's dominating ring position.


----------



## Marvelous Marv (Jun 30, 2012)

That right hand is a classic example there, nice jab followed in with a heavy right. That is what helps you outbox guys like this that are squat and walk forward, not simply jabbing and moving, he likes walking forward and feeling like he's in control.


----------



## Ashedward (Jun 2, 2012)

2-2


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

dftaylor said:


> That wasn't far off telling Buglioni to "drink some water, baby".


:rofl


----------



## Ari Gold Bawse (Jun 4, 2013)

buglioni defence is terrible

dont tell me warrens two big ticketseller prospects are both going to lose


----------



## Them Bones (Jul 13, 2013)

Buglioni getting battered here.


----------



## Ashedward (Jun 2, 2012)

3-2 Khomitsky


----------



## Them Bones (Jul 13, 2013)

Edit 48-47 Khomitsky.


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

Chin seems sound at least....


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

3-2 Baldy.


----------



## KO KING95 (Jul 21, 2012)

4th Round 10-9 Khomitsky.

39-37 Khomitsky.


----------



## Ishy (Jun 2, 2012)

Dean Powell will be turning in his grave with this matchmaking.


----------



## KO KING95 (Jul 21, 2012)

5th Round 10-9 Khomitsky.

49-46 Khomitsky.


----------



## ScouseLad (May 16, 2013)

Corruption but corner does the right thing.

Franks ticket sellers. Oooppss!


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

Shiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiit


----------



## KO KING95 (Jul 21, 2012)

TKO in the 6th Round for Sergey Khomitsky via corner throwing in the towel!


----------



## gazrichards20 (Apr 12, 2014)

HYPE OVER.


----------



## Roy Jones Jr's Jab (Jun 4, 2013)

Fuck me I knew this would happen why didn't I put money on this, Never rated Frank at all he's too easy to hit.


----------



## Ari Gold Bawse (Jun 4, 2013)

exposed 

wow both of warrens copperbox ticketsellers beaten

warren is nearly done


----------



## tawetrent (Jun 9, 2013)

That was HUGE!

The ref really didn't want to stop that. Buglioni has some chin.


----------



## dkos (Jun 2, 2012)

Frank's matchmaker is getting the sack in the morning...


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

ScouseLad said:


> Corruption but corner does the right thing.
> 
> Franks ticket sellers. Oooppss!


Tbf he should have had a count because the ropes held him up.


----------



## GrizzyBeard (May 21, 2013)

lolz. WTF was that standing 8 about!


----------



## Sparky (Sep 21, 2013)

someone check on FW


----------



## Jdempsey85 (Jan 6, 2013)

Wow what Left hook.

Nos da


----------



## Ishy (Jun 2, 2012)

Frank Warren's empire crumbling before our eyes. 

A real shame.


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

gazrichards20 said:


> HYPE OVER.


:lol: What hype?


----------



## dftaylor (Jun 4, 2012)

That was worrying for Buglioni. He's not got any punch anticipation at all - he was in the corner, taking shots and firing back after Komitsky had stepped out of range. He's not punching with the smaller man and he's getting moved around the ring. If he was using his jab he could get the distance for when Komitsky walks in. 

Weird ending... Buglioni was hurt and clearly losing, but he should have gotten the opportunity to make it through. 

Rawling talking guff as usual. The referee came in too late, since the ropes were all that holding Buglioni up - should have been an eight count right there. That's why he got belted another couple of times before Tibbs stopped it.


----------



## Sparky (Sep 21, 2013)

strange the ref seen the trainer on the ring went to stop it trainer had moved so was just gonna give him a count


----------



## Danny (May 31, 2012)

Did feel Buglioni would get upset tonight based on his previous form and Khomitsky's last fight against Murray/it being a bit of a step up and him being somebody who Buglioni can't use his power and size against, however I thought it would have probably have been a close points decision. Didn't see the stoppage coming! 

Buglioni's defence - as ever - is absolute dire. He's beyond basic.


----------



## Smeg (Jul 25, 2013)

Sickening left hook. Surprised he didn't go over.


----------



## Marvelous Marv (Jun 30, 2012)

That is unfortunate, a very good decision by the corner. Disappointing for such a good guy to come to a crashing halt like that. Perhaps he was too raw, even for a fight like this, but I think the fight was essentially well matched. I'd question the approach though, they gave away a lot of ground in the fight that was tough to claw back. I think its so important that you do not border on negativity against fighters like that, especially when you can punch yourself. He's not comfortable enough on the ropes yet, and once they gave away momentum it was always dangerous.


----------



## Ari Gold Bawse (Jun 4, 2013)

Roy Jones Jr's Jab said:


> Fuck me I knew this would happen why didn't I put money on this, Never rated Frank at all he's too easy to hit.


did you see any odds?

i should of known this could happen as this guy basically beat murray last fight but wasnt given the decision


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

gazrichards20 said:


> HYPE OVER.


he wasnt really hyped. at least people who know a little bit of boxing knew that he wasnt any good.


----------



## mjhealy (Aug 26, 2013)

Bloody hell

What is going on at the Copper box tonight? Lot of home fighters losing?!?!?

... and I did not think we even have the standing 8 count in the UK?


----------



## Ishy (Jun 2, 2012)

Yes, boo him you shit twats.


----------



## Ashedward (Jun 2, 2012)

Shit that's a shame,he seems a good bloke but he has never looked like he would go far.Khomitsky has proved again he is a tough fucker but I though he would be to small for Frank but he looked strong tonight.


----------



## Smooth (Jun 7, 2013)

Good fight that, I was entertained. If only matchroom fighters were in more 50 50 fights.


----------



## dftaylor (Jun 4, 2012)

ScouseLad said:


> *Corruption but corner does the right thing.*
> 
> Franks ticket sellers. Oooppss!


What corruption? The referee stepped in way too late, and let Komitsky take some free shots when Buglioni should have had a standing eight.


----------



## Ernest Shackleton (Jun 8, 2013)

The last time Khomitsky beat someone with a winning record was Jamie Moore in his last fight in 2010.


----------



## GrizzyBeard (May 21, 2013)

Khomitsky is much better than his record shows. He's fairly decent..


----------



## gazrichards20 (Apr 12, 2014)

The Boxnation hype.I know nobody else rated him but they always made out he was going to be a world beater.


----------



## Ashedward (Jun 2, 2012)

mjhealy said:


> Bloody hell
> 
> What is going on at the Copper box tonight? Lot of home fighters losing?!?!?
> 
> ... and I did not think we even have the standing 8 count in the UK?


There isn`t,the ref either fucked up or thought the ropes kept Frankie up


----------



## Havik (Jun 4, 2012)

Christ. Not an entirely unexpected result though, Khomitsky's a decent operator and a tough nut to crack.


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Always thought Buglioni was bang average but got to feel for him he's a nice kid, hope he comes back from this his defense is awful.

WTF was the ref doing, blatantly on Franks payroll.


----------



## Scorpio78 (Jun 10, 2012)

Buglioni looked great in his first few fights but has not improved at all since then and had prob regressed . Maybe a move from tibbs.

His defence is his main weakness .


----------



## ScouseLad (May 16, 2013)

Lillis and Eddie hammering the ref, rightly so and all.


----------



## Ishy (Jun 2, 2012)

"Enigmatic character" my arse


----------



## Marvelous Marv (Jun 30, 2012)

I think he looks worse the more they've tried to fight going backwards. It's very hard to teach defence, so putting emphasis on that area of his game was not all that smart, IMO.


----------



## Them Bones (Jul 13, 2013)

Roy Jones Jr's Jab said:


> Fuck me I knew this would happen why didn't I put money on this, Never rated Frank at all he's too easy to hit.


What were the odds on Khomitsky, do you know?


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

gazrichards20 said:


> The Boxnation hype.I know nobody else rated him but they always made out he was going to be a world beater.


What else do you expect them to do? It's not like Boxnation are a supposedly neutral entity, they have to hype their fighters, that's their job.


----------



## smoggy7188 (May 28, 2013)

eubank talking shit as usual.


----------



## Ari Gold Bawse (Jun 4, 2013)

eubank jr chatting shit about the mw division even though hes still fighting bums and is scared to accept BJS offer

what a joke he is


----------



## JohnH (May 22, 2013)

gazrichards20 said:


> HYPE OVER.


About time!!


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Eubank Jr is a cunt. Calling these guys average yet they would ALL beat him.


----------



## DomB (Mar 6, 2014)

Them Bones said:


> What were the odds on Khomitsky, do you know?


7/1

luvely jubbly


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Make no mistake, Alastair Warren is no bum. he could give Eubank jr something to think about tonight.


----------



## Roy Jones Jr's Jab (Jun 4, 2013)

Ari Gold Bawse said:


> did you see any odds?
> 
> i should of known this could happen as this guy basically beat murray last fight but wasnt given the decision


Not 100% sure but I know they were generous considering that Khomitsky was a huge step up in class as I was too busy looking for the best odds on a Bradley UD (I got odds of 9-2).


----------



## JohnH (May 22, 2013)

Spoiler



"Thanks for all the messages of support AND criticism it all fuels the fire no doubt about that. Now onto more pressing matters tomorrow!" -


David Price


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

The swag on Chambers chinning some lad in one round and then putting in a shift in the mic.


----------



## HMSTempleGarden (Jun 15, 2012)

that was quality gold tonight, I bet Warren want to kills himself after the Don got stopped :lol:


----------



## Ashedward (Jun 2, 2012)

The domestic part of tonights action has been more interesting then I thought it was going to be and even Skeete didn't bore me this time.


----------



## dkos (Jun 2, 2012)

Ari Gold Bawse said:


> eubank jr chatting shit about the mw division even though hes still fighting bums and is scared to accept BJS offer
> 
> what a joke he is


'Bums'?

He has one of the better records amongst our prospects right now.


----------



## Them Bones (Jul 13, 2013)

DomB said:


> 7/1
> 
> luvely jubbly


Thanks. Good shit. Did you go for it?


----------



## smoggy7188 (May 28, 2013)

i bet wazza is regretting have bill ives ringside tonight...


----------



## tawetrent (Jun 9, 2013)

Gggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggg


----------



## Ashedward (Jun 2, 2012)

If Frankies fans aren`t fickle he will still be able to sell tickets but of course will need to be matched well before he steps up again,I wish him well.


----------



## KO KING95 (Jul 21, 2012)

*Chris Eubank Jr vs Sandor Micsko 8 Rounds at Middleweight*


----------



## dftaylor (Jun 4, 2012)

I don't hate Eubank Jr. He's an arse and talks deluded nonsense, but it's not like anyone liked his dad while he was at his best. He's got a chip on his shoulder, he wants to be more than he is, he should talk less, but he fights decent opposition and could be something in future.


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

What happened to Ovill?


----------



## Jack (Jul 29, 2012)

dftaylor said:


> What corruption? The referee stepped in way too late, and let Komitsky take some free shots when Buglioni should have had a standing eight.


Allowing the home fighter extra time to recover and fight back is as biased as jumping in too soon when the away fighter is hurt.


----------



## Havik (Jun 4, 2012)

Bryn said:


> What happened to Ovill?


He's fighting after this.


----------



## DomB (Mar 6, 2014)

Them Bones said:


> Thanks. Good shit. Did you go for it?


yeah but not massive. Had a nice looking trixie too Khomistky, Pala and Bradley...a pity Price got off the deck


----------



## dftaylor (Jun 4, 2012)

And I think he's fighting less and less like his father by the fight.


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

Havik said:


> He's fighting after this.


Ta butt.


----------



## ScouseLad (May 16, 2013)

Haha shoooootttttt


----------



## KO KING95 (Jul 21, 2012)

1st Round 10-9 Eubank Jr.

10-9 Eubank Jr.


----------



## dftaylor (Jun 4, 2012)

Jack said:


> Allowing the home fighter extra time to recover and fight back is as biased as jumping in too soon when the away fighter is hurt.


He fucked up. I think he realised he should have issued a count when Buglioni hit the ropes and was trying to give him a chance to recover for two shots he shouldn't have taken. It wasn't corruption. Tired of hearing that every bad call is corrupt.


----------



## dkos (Jun 2, 2012)

:lol:


----------



## KO KING95 (Jul 21, 2012)

2nd Round KO for Eubank Jr via left uppercut!


----------



## Jdempsey85 (Jan 6, 2013)

Chris sanigar hardest man in the building


----------



## Ari Gold Bawse (Jun 4, 2013)

fight blackwell now

nice ko, needs to go for a domestic belt


----------



## Danny (May 31, 2012)

So opinions, Ryder vs Eubank Jr? Who wins that?


----------



## GrizzyBeard (May 21, 2013)

Eubank jr copies his dad after the KO........ weird.


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Danny said:


> So opinions, Ryder vs Eubank Jr? Who wins that?


Ryder for me. Eubank Jr is classy in 10 second bursts, that's about it.


----------



## Them Bones (Jul 13, 2013)

DomB said:


> yeah but not massive. Had a nice looking trixie too Khomistky, Pala and Bradley...a pity Price got off the deck


:good Nice.
Hopefully you're right about Bradley vs Pac too!
And the odds on Price were fucking ridiculously low!


----------



## GrizzyBeard (May 21, 2013)

dftaylor said:


> He fucked up. I think he realised he should have issued a count when Buglioni hit the ropes and was trying to give him a chance to recover for two shots he shouldn't have taken. It wasn't corruption. Tired of hearing that every bad call is corrupt.


Always seems to be the home town fighter that these mistakes happen for.

It was a bad call. Looked like it could have been corruption to me.


----------



## Marvelous Marv (Jun 30, 2012)

Eubank Jr can look very classy in bursts. I think they'd just be looking for a little more flow to his performances, to work with more consistency and to develop on his power. The raw talent is there.


----------



## GrizzyBeard (May 21, 2013)

Ryder is better imo.


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Marvelous Marv said:


> Eubank Jr can look very classy in bursts. I think they'd just be looking for a little more flow to his performances, to work with more consistency and to develop on his power. The raw talent is there.


Spot on, couldn't agree more.


----------



## GrizzyBeard (May 21, 2013)

Eubank jr actually comes across well in the post fight interview. Suprised.


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

He;s still being interviewed every time with his dad, fffs


----------



## Danny (May 31, 2012)

Eddie complaining about the 'showmanship' when he was walking around the ring against Mrazek last time out is a bit rich.


----------



## Guest (Apr 12, 2014)

Bryn said:


> What else do you expect them to do? It's not like Boxnation are a supposedly neutral entity, they have to hype their fighters, that's their job.


Do you say the same thing about Sky?


----------



## Marvelous Marv (Jun 30, 2012)

Ryder's a solid fighter but I think Eubank Jr has a lot more potential in reserve. I think if they can find a few fights to bridge the gap between this level of competition and Ryder then I'd be expecting him to win that fight.


----------



## tawetrent (Jun 9, 2013)

GrizzyBeard said:


> Ryder is better imo.


You're kidding, right?


----------



## JohnH (May 22, 2013)

Eubank Jr certainly has ability, needs to step up as little. Said he's hoping to have 6 fights this year. 2015 could be a huge year for him...


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

Rob said:


> Do you say the same thing about Sky?


Let's not turn this into another one of those conversations. I rarely comment on anything like that, but yes, the statement relates regardless of whether it's a Sky or whoever.


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

Mmmmmmmmmmmm come on McKenzie. Let's get that money.


----------



## Guest (Apr 12, 2014)

The issue with Buglioni was simular to David Price but at a lower level. To much pressure on there shoulders and pushed to be the main event. Warren and the matchmaker were scared to test him and just wanted to see him win fights to please the legion of fans.

Buglioni should have been fighting outside of London so that he could work on his craft away from the pressure.


----------



## Sparky (Sep 21, 2013)

in all honesty that crowd is embarrassing, that arena is far too big for FW fighters right now this should have been at the york hall he does not seem to do shows in small arena anymore


----------



## GrizzyBeard (May 21, 2013)

tawetrent said:


> You're kidding, right?


Nope. He's fought much better opposition and the BJS fight was very close. Eamonn O'kane ain't too bad either and Ryder destroyed him.


----------



## JohnH (May 22, 2013)

@JamieMoore777

Eubank Jnr is a very competent fighter but his attitude towards the game, his opponents, an his trade is very disrespectful. Earn ur stripes


----------



## Skeeter (Jun 12, 2012)

I hope there's actual RBR'ing going on in here.:bogo


----------



## ButeTheBeast (Aug 18, 2013)

Buglioni with 10 defeats still sells more tickets than Callum Smith.


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

Marcus Collins said:


> I hope there's actual RBR'ing going on in here.:bogo


 @Dilun


----------



## Guest (Apr 12, 2014)

Bryn said:


> Let's not turn this into another one of those conversations. I rarely comment on anything like that, but yes, the statement relates regardless of whether it's a Sky or whoever.


Fair enough. I agree with you.


----------



## Sparky (Sep 21, 2013)

ButeTheBeast said:


> Buglioni with 10 defeats still sells more tickets than Callum Smith.


thats it as long as you sell tickets you are always going to get chances in boxing


----------



## Casual Benson's Unknown (Jun 5, 2012)

ButeTheBeast said:


> Buglioni with 10 defeats still sells more tickets than Callum Smith.


Callum Smith is 10 times the fighter and will earn a lot more than 10 times the money though tbf


----------



## Skeeter (Jun 12, 2012)

Posting a score each round is not an RBR.


----------



## KO KING95 (Jul 21, 2012)

*Ovill McKenzie vs Tony Conquest 12 Rounds at Cruiserweight*


----------



## dftaylor (Jun 4, 2012)

Marcus Collins said:


> Posting a score each round is not an RBR.


Brit forum RBRs rarely follow the format IB's did on ESB - they're much more about banter and scores. From my experience, anyway.


----------



## Rick Ross (Aug 12, 2012)




----------



## KO KING95 (Jul 21, 2012)

dftaylor said:


> Brit forum RBRs rarely follow the format IB's did on ESB - they're much more about banter and scores. From my experience, anyway.


QFT


----------



## Guest (Apr 12, 2014)

Should have been going to the fight tonight. Gutted.


----------



## BunnyGibbons (Jun 7, 2012)

Anywhere a ninja could watch this?

:shifty


----------



## Skeeter (Jun 12, 2012)

dftaylor said:


> Brit forum RBRs rarely follow the format IB's did on ESB - they're much more about banter and scores. From my experience, anyway.


Good post.



KO KING95 said:


> QFT


Shut up and post some RBRs.


----------



## KO KING95 (Jul 21, 2012)

1st Round 10-9 Conquest

10-9 Conquest.


----------



## Scorpio78 (Jun 10, 2012)

Unknown Poster said:


> Callum Smith is 10 times the fighter and will earn a lot more than 10 times the money though tbf


We won't know that till he steps up 
Buglioni looked good in his first 4-5 fights as well
When they have sparred in the past as amateurs it was allways 50:50
But buglioni has seriously regressed since turning pro

Needs to find a coach who is gonna work on his technicall flaws esp defence


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

Always liked Conquest. Underrated technician. The way he adapts impresses me for a guy who's not that experienced..


----------



## KO KING95 (Jul 21, 2012)

2nd Round 10-9 Conquest. 

20-18 Conquest.


----------



## Them Bones (Jul 13, 2013)

BunnyGibbons said:


> Anywhere a ninja could watch this?
> 
> :shifty


Shhhh


----------



## KO KING95 (Jul 21, 2012)

3rd Round 10-8 McKenzie, McKenzie scores a knockdown

28-28 Even.


----------



## BunnyGibbons (Jun 7, 2012)

Them Bones said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## dftaylor (Jun 4, 2012)

KO KING95 said:


> 3rd Round 10-8 McKenzie.
> 
> 28-27 McKenzie.


Splat.


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

Silly there from Tony. In control and goes and swings with left hook..

TBH think he's fine...


----------



## tawetrent (Jun 9, 2013)

Who are the two sorts sat next to old Biil?


----------



## KO KING95 (Jul 21, 2012)

4th Round 10-9 McKenzie

38-37 McKenzie.


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

'wakey wakey' :lol:


----------



## JohnH (May 22, 2013)

Jody meikle ‏@Jodymeikle 29m

What a c**t @ChrisEubankJr is would love to fight him #spoonfed #muppet #boxing


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

That's why i like Tony. He comes out and keeps his calm and boxes well that round. He just needs to be careful that he doesn't ride high when he transitions from being low and steps back. 

Lovely triple jab from body to head. How often you see that nowadays?..


----------



## Them Bones (Jul 13, 2013)

WTF?


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

Mmmmmmmmm rich as a mother.


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

Damn! Ovil's done it again..

Tony just sat there for that...


----------



## Jack (Jul 29, 2012)

I like Conquest but he's got an awful chin.


----------



## KO KING95 (Jul 21, 2012)

5th Round TKO for McKenzie, Conquest down from right hand, TKO5!


----------



## dkos (Jun 2, 2012)

Hope Conquest is OK. Heavy shot to the back of the head, that.


----------



## dftaylor (Jun 4, 2012)

Mandanda said:


> That's why i like Tony. He comes out and keeps his calm and boxes well that round. He just needs to be careful that he doesn't ride high when he transitions from being low and steps back.
> 
> Lovely triple jab from body to head. How often you see that nowadays?..


Awwwwwwkward...


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

That Essex boy shoulder roll never works out. Ask Kevin Mitchell...


----------



## Ashedward (Jun 2, 2012)

Most entertaining Copperbox show yet,Good old Ovill


----------



## dkos (Jun 2, 2012)

Shame for Conquest as he is a talented fighter, just too vulnerable unfortunately.


----------



## smoggy7188 (May 28, 2013)

mckenzie against winner of camacho/simmons or even the loser would be good fights.


----------



## Casual Benson's Unknown (Jun 5, 2012)

Ovil could be a decent addition to a packed domestic Cruiser division. Always liked him and this is a good win for him


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

dftaylor said:


> Awwwwwwkward...


:lol:

That's what you get for using that stupid shoulder roll when you haven't got the reflexes, baffling.


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

Gutted for Tony boxed well there. For the skills he has such a shame his chin isn't up to it..


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

dkos said:


> Shame for Conquest as he is a talented fighter, just too vulnerable unfortunately.


Agreed :deal.


----------



## dftaylor (Jun 4, 2012)

dkos said:


> Shame for Conquest as he is a talented fighter, just too vulnerable unfortunately.


The sad truth is that so much of top level success comes down to things outside of talent. The ability to take a solid shot is one you need to have, unless you're gifted with something truly special to offset it for a while.


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

dftaylor said:


> Awwwwwwkward...


Why's that then?..


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

Mandanda said:


> Gutted for Tony boxed well there. For the skills he has such a shame his chin isn't up to it..


plus he has no power. still thought that ovl wouldnt catch him that easy.


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

Berliner said:


> plus he has no power. still thought that ovl wouldnt catch him that easy.


Aye that's true. He's suffered from some illnesses as well and not sure he had much of a AM career so he's done really well to become a Commonwealth champ shame the chin and lack of power hinder what skills he has..


----------



## Jack (Jul 29, 2012)

Mandanda said:


> Gutted for Tony boxed well there. For the skills he has such a shame his chin isn't up to it..


Yeah, I agree with this. Conquest is a nice guy and has a lot of ability but it's just a shame he has such a huge flaw. It must be hard for a fighter to deal with knowing that no matter what they do, they can never fix that one problem that'll stop them from fulfilling their dreams.


----------



## dftaylor (Jun 4, 2012)

Mandanda said:


> Why's that then?..


No sooner did you point out the mistake he was making coming out than he got sparked.


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

Jack said:


> Yeah, I agree with this. Conquest is a nice guy and has a lot of ability but it's just a shame he has such a huge flaw. It must be hard for a fighter to deal with knowing that no matter what they do, they can never fix that one problem that'll stop them from fulfilling their dreams.


Agreed. He showed some really nice moves today but he got into a habit of sliding low and then riding up and he did that again and got stopped and that's why i don't like fighters doing things they aren't comfortable with until they get it down pat don't do it.

His trebling of the jab and his little in and out footwork and counter punches were very classy and i saw him fight Camacho at O2 and he was fantastic. He's a very thoughtful guy i can imagine he studies and watches tapes of fighters but as you say all that can't stop that punch resistance being so weak.


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

dftaylor said:


> No sooner did you point out the mistake he was making coming out than he got sparked.


:lol: Sorry didn't even realize till second replay.


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

im getting old, feeling tired, i need a pick me up!


----------



## dftaylor (Jun 4, 2012)

Mandanda said:


> :lol: Sorry didn't even realize till second replay.


It really made me chuckle - such rotten luck for Conquest.


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

dftaylor said:


> It really made me chuckle - such rotten luck for Conquest.


:lol: Aye feel bad for him i thought he took a knee like the vet's do when buzzed then clocked by 7 he's Tony's not getting back up he's in dreamland...


----------



## Ari Gold Bawse (Jun 4, 2013)

conquest lost?

turned off to watch motd


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

Ari Gold Bawse said:


> conquest lost?
> 
> turned off to watch motd


Yeah boxing relatively well and in third he loaded up a left hook and swung it and got countered with a right. He seemed fine and round was finished seconds later he then won the 4th with no problems and was fine in the 5th until he backed himself into a corner dipped low and then rised up a bit and got a jab and right hand to temple dropped to his knees and just stayed there......

Needed some treatment but was fine thank god.


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

Just watched Buglioni. I bet Will who posts on ESB has cracked open the bubbly :lol:. 

He was awful and tbh i know it sounds rich but i was shocked they matched him with this cat cos he troubled Murray in November. Frank is just one of those guys who looks good on a punching bag but when punches come back he doesn't know what to do..


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

The matchmaking was really risky tonight again hindsight but Buglioni's guy was a live threat because of Frank's defensive flaws and William Warbuton is a horrible guy to fight. Both risks and both really messing Warren's plans up..

Kean was well thought of..


----------



## lost (Jun 9, 2013)

Just filling the hours watching a shit Kate Hudson film with the Mrs, trying not to get too into the vodka. Are there any of the early undercard fights/fighters worth keeping an eye out for that I can slyly watch on silent on the laptop?


----------



## Guest (Apr 12, 2014)

Shit Conquest, Keen & Buglioni all lost. Fucking brutal!


----------



## tawetrent (Jun 9, 2013)

You love it Rob.


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

Rob said:


> Shit Conquest, Keen & Buglioni all lost. Fucking brutal!


All London fighters, yeah? You'll be running out of lads to support at this rate.


----------



## Ishy (Jun 2, 2012)

There was a thread on Bradley/Witter the other day. At that time Pac had just come off the 2nd JMM fight and was about to face David Diaz.

Suspect no one expected them to achieve all they have back then.


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

Ishy said:


> There was a thread on Bradley/Witter the other day. At that time Pac had just come off the 2nd JMM fight and was about to face David Diaz.
> 
> Suspect no one expected them to achieve all they have back then.


Interesting. With the power of hindsight it's funny to look back on things, especially when you'd get laughed at for making a bold prediction on a comeback or the future greatness of a fighter coming off a shoddy performance.


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

Ishy said:


> There was a thread on Bradley/Witter the other day. At that time Pac had just come off the 2nd JMM fight and was about to face David Diaz.
> 
> Suspect no one expected them to achieve all they have back then.


wow!!! boxing and timelines don't mix like two dicks!!


----------



## Ishy (Jun 2, 2012)

Bryn said:


> Interesting. With the power of hindsight it's funny to look back on things, especially when you'd get laughed at for making a bold prediction on a comeback or the future greatness of a fighter coming off a shoddy performance.


There was this nutter of a Pac fan on ESB then and he knew what was to come :lol:

When Pac was struggling with JMM he said Pac would beat Hatton, would go up to 147 and beat people like Cotto and he was just :rofl'd at.


----------



## Them Bones (Jul 13, 2013)

Top Rank undercard stream http://www.toprank.tv/shared/flash/...iateId=&fight_key=2014_04_12_pacquiao_bradley


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

Ishy said:


> There was this nutter of a Pac fan on ESB then and he knew what was to come :lol:
> 
> When Pac was struggling with JMM he said Pac would beat Hatton, would go up to 147 and beat people like Cotto and he was just :rofl'd at.


PacDgreatest or something like that, right?


----------



## TheBoxingfan101 (Sep 16, 2013)

cant wait for pacman v bradley,
got a feeling that bradley is going to stop pacman


----------



## Ishy (Jun 2, 2012)

Bryn said:


> PacDgreatest or something like that, right?


PacDbest I think.


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

Ishy said:


> PacDbest I think.


That was it. Dude was from the future.


----------



## The Chemist (Jun 14, 2013)

Unknown Poster said:


> Callum Smith is 10 times the fighter and will earn a lot more than 10 times the money though tbf


Callum fan base will grow!


----------



## Marvelous Marv (Jun 30, 2012)

What are you guys predicting for tonights fights aside from Bradley/Pac? It's just occurred to me that this is a very, very strong card indeed. Four genuinely interesting fights full of guys with a point to prove.

Felix Jr/Vasquez
Allakhverdiev/Vargas
Beltran/Usmanee

Specifically, what do people make of Allakhverdiev?


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

sci fi box nation!


----------



## dkos (Jun 2, 2012)

What's happened to the BN studio!?


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

how the fuck did the arash usmanee land on the televised card???


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

dkos said:


> What's happened to the BN studio!?


boxnation 4k!


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

looks 80's.


----------



## dkos (Jun 2, 2012)

Jim Kelly said:


> how the fuck did the arash usmanee land on the televised card???


Usmanee's a good fighter, shouldn't be overlooked in this one.


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

drunk larry!!!


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

dkos said:


> Usmanee's a good fighter, shouldn't be overlooked in this one.


no doubt..


----------



## dkos (Jun 2, 2012)

Nice start to this fight.


----------



## welsh_dragon83 (Aug 11, 2013)

I'm up, only get up for the big fights now & can't stay up all night on my own anymore so, what's up?


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

ac slater on board!


----------



## Peter Barlow (Jun 4, 2013)

Usmanee is a very underrated fighter robbed on ESPN last January I remember. His problem here is Beltran is a big LW and he is mostly a SFW. Both guys have been robbed in recent fights so lets hope for no controversy in this one. I pick Beltran to win by stoppage. The other fight is interesting. Time to see if Allarkhdiev is the real deal, hes Danny Garcias mandatory for the WBA. 

Having been out all night last night until 8am,I'm hoping for exciting fights with stoppages on the undercard. If I go to sleep I wont get up.


----------



## KO KING95 (Jul 21, 2012)

1st Round 10-9 Vasquez, close.

10-9 Vasquez.


----------



## KO KING95 (Jul 21, 2012)

2nd Round 10-9 Felix Jr.

19-19 Even.


----------



## dkos (Jun 2, 2012)

If Felix gets himself more into the fight, this has the makings of a classic.


----------



## Guest (Apr 13, 2014)

Got myself a sweet spot at the bar with a view of a 42inch HD screen. Beer & Wings on there way! Place is already fully of Phillepinos, might need to keep my Bradley support down.


----------



## Peter Barlow (Jun 4, 2013)

Bryan Vasquez looks like Arturo Gatti (RIP) from certain angles. I mean in looks not boxing ability.


----------



## Guest (Apr 13, 2014)

Bryn said:


> All London fighters, yeah? You'll be running out of lads to support at this rate.


No mate. Not signed to Eddie!

Just kiddong. Buglioni went to the rival school to mine, but still a local lad so will get my support.

Conquest is from Essex I think and Keen south london so fuck them. One thing a lot of non Londoners don't realise is that there is a lot of rivalry between the north, south, east, west and the bourghs. Im more likley to support a Scouser than a guy from south of the river.


----------



## KO KING95 (Jul 21, 2012)

3rd Round 10-9 Vasquez

29-28 Vasquez.


----------



## KO KING95 (Jul 21, 2012)

4th Round 10-9 Vasquez.

39-37 Vasquez.


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

slater sounds like a 12 yr old.


----------



## KO KING95 (Jul 21, 2012)

5th Round 10-9 Vasquez

49-46 Vasquez.


----------



## KO KING95 (Jul 21, 2012)

6th Round 10-9 Vasquez

59-55 Vasquez.


----------



## Marvelous Marv (Jun 30, 2012)

Whats with HBO's bias for Felix Jr? Any particular reason why they might be inclined that way?

Vasquez looks the better to me, far more poised.


----------



## KO KING95 (Jul 21, 2012)

7th Round 10-9 Vasquez.

69-64 Vasquez.


----------



## Ari Gold Bawse (Jun 4, 2013)

Marvelous Marv said:


> Whats with HBO's bias for Felix Jr? Any particular reason why they might be inclined that way?
> 
> Vasquez looks the better to me, far more poised.


its lederman tbh dunno what hes seeing

lampley is saying vazquez is outworking him and is definitely winning which i agree with


----------



## KO KING95 (Jul 21, 2012)

8th Round 10-9 Vasquez 

79-73 Vasquez.


----------



## Marvelous Marv (Jun 30, 2012)

Vasquez is impressive. Very relaxed, his defence has held up fairly well given he's had to make the fight, he's managed to ride the shots and pick spots well. Committed body work and set a good pace in the fight. Felix is struggling under this pressure and needs a big shot.


----------



## dkos (Jun 2, 2012)

Colonel trying to spin this as an even fight. Fuck off :lol:


----------



## Peter Barlow (Jun 4, 2013)

Disgraceful knee there. Hope Vasquez wins tbh


----------



## Jack (Jul 29, 2012)

I like Vasquez's work a lot. He's a smooth, composed skillful fighter and deserves the win here unless something big happens. Impressive.


----------



## Jack (Jul 29, 2012)

Felix is looking to get himself disqualified.


----------



## KO KING95 (Jul 21, 2012)

9th Round 10-8 Vasquez, extra point via Felix Jr receiving a point deduction.

89-81 Vasquez.


----------



## KO KING95 (Jul 21, 2012)

10th Round 10-9 Vasquez

99-90 Vasquez.


----------



## Marvelous Marv (Jun 30, 2012)

Fairly surprising that Felix Jr has not once looked like bothering Vasquez with his punches given the impressive knockout record. Must be a pretty thin record.


----------



## Marvelous Marv (Jun 30, 2012)

If anything, this shows what an impressive fighter Uchiyama is because Vasquez looks high calibre, a very skilled fighter.


----------



## KO KING95 (Jul 21, 2012)

11 Round 10-9 Vasquez

109-99 Vasquez.


----------



## dkos (Jun 2, 2012)

And just like that, my man Uchiyama's record improves a little bit without having to do anything :yep


----------



## KO KING95 (Jul 21, 2012)

12th Round 10-9 Vasquez

119-108 Vasquez.


----------



## Guest (Apr 13, 2014)

Vasquez almost threw it away at the end.


----------



## Marvelous Marv (Jun 30, 2012)

Good fight. Started off clean and good skills on display, gradually Vasquez wears him down. Got a little messy but action packed.


----------



## welsh_dragon83 (Aug 11, 2013)

Vasquez just bullied the younger guy & deserves the win


----------



## Guest (Apr 13, 2014)

dkos said:


> And just like that, my man Uchiyama's record improves a little bit without having to do anything :yep


Has happened with like 5 fights now.


----------



## dkos (Jun 2, 2012)

114-113 x2

My God...


----------



## welsh_dragon83 (Aug 11, 2013)

That was way to close on two of the cards but at least the right guy won


----------



## Marvelous Marv (Jun 30, 2012)

I've been fairly impressed with Khabib. Sets a very good pace and well skilled too.


----------



## Guest (Apr 13, 2014)

Allakhverdiev ranked No.8 by CHB, Vargas No.9 at 140lbs


----------



## Marvelous Marv (Jun 30, 2012)

Vargas has looked pretty one dimensional to me, I'd be surprised if Khabib didn't win this.


----------



## jonnyclash1 (Jul 26, 2013)

Vargas on now


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Guest (Apr 13, 2014)

Round 1 to Vargas.


----------



## dkos (Jun 2, 2012)

Vargas has had a great boxing education, so if he's not ready for this fight now then he'll never be IMO.


----------



## welsh_dragon83 (Aug 11, 2013)

First round to vargas


----------



## jonnyclash1 (Jul 26, 2013)

Decent round 2 even for me


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## welsh_dragon83 (Aug 11, 2013)

Cotto is getting ktfo by Martinez


----------



## jonnyclash1 (Jul 26, 2013)

Miguel has no business at that weight


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dkos (Jun 2, 2012)

Vargas' jab is really working right now.


----------



## Peter Barlow (Jun 4, 2013)

dkos said:


> Vargas' jab is really working right now.


His speed and jab are very impressive for me.


----------



## dkos (Jun 2, 2012)

49-47 Vargas

Khabib finally starting to disrupt Vargas' rhythm.


----------



## Marvelous Marv (Jun 30, 2012)

Allakverdiev is a very weird fighter, IMO. Deceptive. This is set up nicely though, Vargas's one trick is working fairly well and Khabib is making a few adjustments given the change of opponent. Very well balanced.


----------



## welsh_dragon83 (Aug 11, 2013)

The Russian needs to fucking work


----------



## Peter Barlow (Jun 4, 2013)

Do these ignorant Yank commentators on the Top Rank/Boxnation stream not realise the Klitschkos and Golovkin are not Russian?

I'm a Klit hater but FFS the guy is at war with Russia at the minute. How ignorant can you be of World events, geography and current affairs?


----------



## dkos (Jun 2, 2012)

68-66 Vargas.


----------



## Guest (Apr 13, 2014)

Provodnikov is one ugly cunt!


----------



## Marvelous Marv (Jun 30, 2012)

Vargas looks likes he struggling a little for some reason, he's lot a little pace and snap. Allakverdiev is working at a snails pace at the moment though, unusual.


----------



## dkos (Jun 2, 2012)

77-76 Vargas


----------



## Guest (Apr 13, 2014)

77-75 Vargas


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

replace AC with Screech!


----------



## welsh_dragon83 (Aug 11, 2013)

That's a nasty cut it's spilt open


----------



## bruthead (Jun 20, 2013)

Tough fight to score.


----------



## dkos (Jun 2, 2012)

96-95 Vargas

Could go either way, but momentum is with Khabib.


----------



## Smooth (Jun 7, 2013)

Which fight is after this one lads?


----------



## Guest (Apr 13, 2014)

114-114 for me.


----------



## dkos (Jun 2, 2012)

115-114 Khabib

Wouldn't argue either way, just as long as the cards aren't wide.


----------



## Marvelous Marv (Jun 30, 2012)

Tough, tough fight, a close one but I feel like Vargas might get it.

I think Allakverdiev will rue a lacklustre start, although credit to Vargas for a nice jab early which troubled him.


----------



## Guest (Apr 13, 2014)

Smooth said:


> Which fight is after this one lads?


The jocksecutioner Raymundo Beltran


----------



## Guest (Apr 13, 2014)

117-111 Jesus!


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

UD??? Fuck off"!


----------



## Ari Gold Bawse (Jun 4, 2013)

Knew they would give it to vargas

Hes the top rank fighter.

Hopefully we see a rematch


----------



## Marvelous Marv (Jun 30, 2012)

I think cuts and facial damage influences poor judges, and you're always likely to get a poor judge on a three judge panel. Thats why I felt like Vargas would get it, the close cards are okay.


----------



## jonnytightlips (Jun 14, 2012)

Lads anyone willing to put me up for the fight would e appreciated.


----------



## dkos (Jun 2, 2012)

Fair play, the undercard has delivered so far. Next fight shouldn't be too bad either!


----------



## Peter Barlow (Jun 4, 2013)

To be fair I think 115-113 by two of the judges was about right. The 117-111 was a bit too wide though but I think Vargas did win.


----------



## Guest (Apr 13, 2014)

Beltran ranked No.3 by CHB at Lightweight
Usmane ranked No.9 by CHB at Super Featherweight


----------



## Peter Barlow (Jun 4, 2013)

Round 1 to Usmanee. I wonder does Beltran get much time with Roach at all ?


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

Arum could have put in some quality established fighters on this card..


----------



## dkos (Jun 2, 2012)

The size difference is big (as expected), but Usmanee's speed and style is offsetting it somwhat (for now).

I'm not yet convinced he'll be able to go 12, though.


----------



## Jack (Jul 29, 2012)

Beltran's power should be enough to finish Usmanee off before the distance.


----------



## Peter Barlow (Jun 4, 2013)

Usmanee has boxed very well possibly 3 rounds up but maybe 2-1?

Regardless I think Beltrans size and power will get to him and stop him at some point.


----------



## TheBoxingfan101 (Sep 16, 2013)

when is the pacman bradley fight on?
is it next?


----------



## Guest (Apr 13, 2014)

4-0 Beltran for me.

i remember when people were slagging of Hearn for putting Burns in with a bum like Beltran.....


----------



## Guest (Apr 13, 2014)

TheBoxingfan101 said:


> when is the pacman bradley fight on?
> is it next?


Yes


----------



## welsh_dragon83 (Aug 11, 2013)

TheBoxingfan101 said:


> when is the pacman bradley fight on?
> is it next?


Yes


----------



## Jack (Jul 29, 2012)

HBO are pushing Froch/Groves II hard, which is pretty cool to see.


----------



## Peter Barlow (Jun 4, 2013)

Rob said:


> 4-0 Beltran for me.
> 
> i remember when people were slagging of Hearn for putting Burns in with a bum like Beltran.....


Round 1 was clear enough for Usmanee I thought


----------



## welsh_dragon83 (Aug 11, 2013)

Rob said:


> 4-0 Beltran for me.
> 
> i remember when people were slagging of Hearn for putting Burns in with a bum like Beltran.....


Didn't you say you had tickets for this?


----------



## TheBoxingfan101 (Sep 16, 2013)

Rob said:


> Yes





welsh_dragon83 said:


> Yes


nice one peeps


----------



## Peter Barlow (Jun 4, 2013)

welsh_dragon83 said:


> Didn't you say you had tickets for this?


He's watching it in a bar (which explains the scorecard! :deal)


----------



## Guest (Apr 13, 2014)

welsh_dragon83 said:


> Didn't you say you had tickets for this?


I did but couldnt go. Got an operation coming up.


----------



## Jack (Jul 29, 2012)

Beltran needs to up his game. He looks to have settled into a flat period which isn't making him look great.


----------



## dkos (Jun 2, 2012)

Usmanee has done well to get back into this.


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

Trowbridge is one of the judges for the main event?

Ughh.

Sure glad I bet on Pac. He's got Trowbridge in the bag.


----------



## welsh_dragon83 (Aug 11, 2013)

Where's the Beltran that give burns hell?


----------



## Lazarus (Jun 2, 2012)

Fuck sake, end this shit already. I want to go to sleep.


----------



## Guest (Apr 13, 2014)

welsh_dragon83 said:


> Where's the Beltran that give burns hell?


Breaking news, Ricky Burns is not very good.


----------



## Smooth (Jun 7, 2013)

Rob said:


> Breaking news, Ricky Burns is not very good.


Hahaha I wanted to say this but didn't wanna catch any heat from burns fans at this time.


----------



## Lazarus (Jun 2, 2012)

Rob said:


> Breaking news, Ricky Burns is not very good.


Even when you're in Vegas at the arena with your wife, you're still on the forum. atsch


----------



## Jack (Jul 29, 2012)

Beltran is smothering his work whenever he gets Usmanee into a decent position. He's too vertical to get full power on his shots but if he takes half a step back, he'd probably have more success.


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

about to pass out"!


----------



## Guest (Apr 13, 2014)

Lazarus said:


> Even when you're in Vegas at the arena with your wife, you're still on the forum. atsch


I couldnt go in the end. By the way, you are a massive twat and I don't like you.


----------



## Lazarus (Jun 2, 2012)

Jim Kelly said:


> about to pass out"!


I'm gone. 4:45 & this shit is going on... smh. Won't start till 5:30.


----------



## Peter Barlow (Jun 4, 2013)

Fuck sake just fucking end. Beltrans left hook is nice.


----------



## Jack (Jul 29, 2012)

Talking about the times, it's fucking quarter to 5 over here, I wanna get some sleep. This has been a good undercard but it's dragging now. You can guarantee Pacquiao/Bradley is another 12 rounder too.


----------



## Lazarus (Jun 2, 2012)

Rob said:


> I couldnt go in the end. By the way, you are a massive twat and I don't like you.


You're just mad because your Frank thread got taken away and that I don't like your shit banter.


----------



## Undefeated (Nov 23, 2013)

Im fucked by the time Pac-Bradley starts it will be closer to 5.20 probably after the anthems and all the fucking build up.


----------



## Lunny (May 31, 2012)

Rob said:


> I couldnt go in the end. By the way, you are a massive twat and I don't like you.


:nono


----------



## Jdempsey85 (Jan 6, 2013)

Glad i just woke up top rank undercards are a disgrace.

WAR Manny Fuckin Pacq


----------



## mjhealy (Aug 26, 2013)

I've got to be up at 8am! Was hoping to be going to bed about now! 

Come on Pacman - KO Rd1


----------



## Peter Barlow (Jun 4, 2013)

Usmanee done better than Burns. He would be tough work for Burns now. Lets not forget he took the fight at 1 weeks notice and is more naturally a SFW.


----------



## welsh_dragon83 (Aug 11, 2013)

Crawford would beat Beltran piss easy


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

its on..stay up!!!


----------



## Peter Barlow (Jun 4, 2013)

Feel like passing out. Please start soon. I'm now hoping for an early Pacquaio win by KO!

I also see USA Rob has been given a time out and sent to the bold corner.....:deal


----------



## Undefeated (Nov 23, 2013)

Come on FFS.


----------



## Undefeated (Nov 23, 2013)

Remember the first Pac-Bradley fight didnt start till about 5.30 as the fight was basically delayed as Pac was watching the NBA playoffs in his dressing room.


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

i am fucked.


----------



## jonnyclash1 (Jul 26, 2013)

Jim Kelly said:


> i am fucked.


This

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

i want a nasty filthy bastard of a fight ending in a cuntish knock out.


----------



## welsh_dragon83 (Aug 11, 2013)

Come on then who's your money on??????


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

pacman..via tko.


----------



## Undefeated (Nov 23, 2013)

Here they come at last.


----------



## lost (Jun 9, 2013)

My boy is only 6. He's going to be up before the fight is over at this rate. I've got to take him to a fucking boot sale at 9. I'm up for Manny TKO1 as well.


----------



## It's Too Big (Jun 28, 2013)

pacquiao is really starting to look his age.


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

ok im up and pumped.


----------



## BHAFC (Jun 6, 2013)

just woke up, perfect timing


----------



## Chinny (Jun 10, 2012)

Pac doesn't look too focussed does he. Often smiles but has that inner steel normally. 

It's weird watching this in the sun, at midday.


----------



## bruthead (Jun 20, 2013)

Freddie Roach doesn't look too good.


----------



## Chinny (Jun 10, 2012)

Bradley will win this. I predict Pac will be overwhelmed and stopped.


----------



## BHAFC (Jun 6, 2013)

Just seen price got knocked down in the first round, was it a heavy knock down or was he fine?


----------



## TheBoxingfan101 (Sep 16, 2013)

bradley is going to shock the world and stop pacman :smile


----------



## DeMarco (Jun 3, 2013)

Ahh good to see us starting next Tuesday. What is Bradley doing? He never struck meaas a ghetto retard.


----------



## DeMarco (Jun 3, 2013)

BHAFC said:


> Just seen price got knocked down in the first round, was it a heavy knock down or was he fine?


Cuffing ear shot that hurt him pretty bad


----------



## hitman_hatton1 (Jun 14, 2013)

can the judges get it right this time.


----------



## lost (Jun 9, 2013)

I've been telling everyone Pacquiao UD, 117-113ish for weeks. Stuck a tenner on a Bradley TKO 8-10. I'm not sure what I think.


----------



## Chinny (Jun 10, 2012)

Desert Storm in his army colours. Funny that Nike sponsor TB too


----------



## Celtic Warrior 2.0 (Apr 12, 2014)

Bradley will win look at his eyes compared to Manny, Tim is hungry for the win Manny doesn't look very bothered to me, Was going for Bradley by points but barley but looking at the ring walks i'm confident Tim will win now.


----------



## Chinny (Jun 10, 2012)

Looks like a sawn off Holyfield


----------



## jonnyclash1 (Jul 26, 2013)

heart says manny, head days timmy


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## welsh_dragon83 (Aug 11, 2013)

lost said:


> My boy is only 6. He's going to be up before the fight is over at this rate. I've got to take him to a fucking boot sale at 9. I'm up for Manny TKO1 as well.


Me to my boy is 14 months so I'm hoping to be In bed before he gets up, she can get fucking up with him then


----------



## Celtic Warrior 2.0 (Apr 12, 2014)

1-0 Tim


----------



## Chinny (Jun 10, 2012)

This is heating up nicely.


----------



## DrMo (Jun 6, 2012)

10-9 Timmy


----------



## jonnyclash1 (Jul 26, 2013)

Got a feeling manny will get caught big


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheBoxingfan101 (Sep 16, 2013)

first round bradley, commentators are so biased lol


----------



## DrMo (Jun 6, 2012)

Better round for Pac

19-19


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

i am awake and alive!


----------



## Celtic Warrior 2.0 (Apr 12, 2014)

1-1


----------



## jonnyclash1 (Jul 26, 2013)

Good round that 19-19


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheBoxingfan101 (Sep 16, 2013)

1-1 pacman round, 
i think bradleys power is surprising pacman


----------



## Smooth (Jun 7, 2013)

Woahhhh bradley throwing them power shots


----------



## Chinny (Jun 10, 2012)

Pac round but Bradley hurting him to the body. What a fight.


----------



## BHAFC (Jun 6, 2013)

Bradley is going to get stopped if he keeps fighting like that


----------



## DrMo (Jun 6, 2012)

Close round, Pac with the better quality work though

29-28 Pac


----------



## jonnyclash1 (Jul 26, 2013)

Bradley is throwing some big power punches


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lost (Jun 9, 2013)

looks like we've got a FOTY candidate on our hands


----------



## welsh_dragon83 (Aug 11, 2013)

29-28 PAC


----------



## Celtic Warrior 2.0 (Apr 12, 2014)

2-1 Manny but Tim really is going for the KO think he might get it or at least hurt Manny bad one of them shots will hit him imo


----------



## TheBoxingfan101 (Sep 16, 2013)

i think the more this fight goes on the more it will test pacmans real desire if he wants to be in the fighting game


----------



## JonnyBGoode (Jun 13, 2013)

2-1 PAC great fight so far warming up to be a cracker. !


----------



## TheBoxingfan101 (Sep 16, 2013)

come on bradley, rocked him


----------



## DrMo (Jun 6, 2012)

Clear round for Timmy, Pac shook up by a right hand. Good fight this

38-38


----------



## BHAFC (Jun 6, 2013)

2-2


----------



## KING (Oct 21, 2013)

R1 10-9 Brad
R2 10-9 Pac
R3 10-9 Pac
R4 10-9 Brad


----------



## Smooth (Jun 7, 2013)

This is bradleys fight.


----------



## Celtic Warrior 2.0 (Apr 12, 2014)

2-2


----------



## jonnyclash1 (Jul 26, 2013)

38-38 Mannys will is being tested here, Timmy is relentless


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Trail (May 24, 2013)

Dead even. 38-38


----------



## TheBoxingfan101 (Sep 16, 2013)

3-2 to bradley


----------



## Celtic Warrior 2.0 (Apr 12, 2014)

3-2 Pacquiao


----------



## DrMo (Jun 6, 2012)

Good round for Pac until he got caught with a few counters

48-47 Pac


----------



## Trail (May 24, 2013)

Bradley 10-9, 48-47 B


----------



## welsh_dragon83 (Aug 11, 2013)

This is why Floyd would murder PAC, the way he just jumps In wild with no defence, Floyd would counter that shit with ease


----------



## DeMarco (Jun 3, 2013)

I'm on my knees praying some Jim Watt impartiality. This is a joke.


----------



## Undefeated (Nov 23, 2013)

welsh_dragon83 said:


> This is why Floyd would murder PAC, the way he just jumps In wild with no defence, Floyd would counter that shit with ease


Now he would but in his prime we will never know.


----------



## TheBoxingfan101 (Sep 16, 2013)

DeMarco said:


> I'm on my knees praying some Jim Watt impartiality. This is a joke.


commentators are p*ssin me off


----------



## DrMo (Jun 6, 2012)

Another round for Pac, Bradleys work rate has dropped off a lot in the last 2 rounds

58-56 Pac


----------



## Chinny (Jun 10, 2012)

Gotta love this aggressive version of Tim


----------



## hitman_hatton1 (Jun 14, 2013)

4-2 pac.

very debateable though.

a few swing rds.


----------



## jonnyclash1 (Jul 26, 2013)

58-56 PAC


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JonnyBGoode (Jun 13, 2013)

Dead even for me. Pac looking tired and a bit rugged and wild though.


----------



## Celtic Warrior 2.0 (Apr 12, 2014)

4-2 Pacquiao Tim allowing Manny to throw without reply a bit to much i know he is trying to counter but Manny won that on wookrate imo. Also how are they biased they have it a draw and are giving both Bradly and Manny credit calling it fair imo


----------



## Trail (May 24, 2013)

10-9 Pac, dead even.


----------



## JonnyBGoode (Jun 13, 2013)

Who is going to last down the stretch will decide it Bradley is the younger man...


----------



## Trail (May 24, 2013)

10-9 Pac, he looks fucked (Bradley)


----------



## BHAFC (Jun 6, 2013)

What the fuck is Bradley doing

I would like to see Pac go to the body when he has Bradley backed on the ropes

5-2 Pac


----------



## DrMo (Jun 6, 2012)

Timmy going full retard, looking ragged & loading up too much. Best round of the fight for Pac

68-65 Pac


----------



## Chinny (Jun 10, 2012)

This is awesome. Love em both


----------



## jonnyclash1 (Jul 26, 2013)

Bradley needs to up his work rate 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jack (Jul 29, 2012)

Good round for Pacquiao. I have it 4-2-1 to him.


----------



## Celtic Warrior 2.0 (Apr 12, 2014)

Clear round for Manny have it 5-2 but only 3 of those were clear for Manny so could be level or even tim up by 1


----------



## JonnyBGoode (Jun 13, 2013)

Pac round so got him a point up Bradley needs a strong round here cos he could be down more than I've got him on the cards..


----------



## Luf (Jun 6, 2012)

Very close fight. I have it 5-2 Pac.


----------



## Trail (May 24, 2013)

10-9 Pac Bradley is on his way out. Championship rounds next....


----------



## JonnyBGoode (Jun 13, 2013)

Bradley using all this kidology but losing the rounds now...


----------



## DrMo (Jun 6, 2012)

Bradley round, using the jab again & making Manny miss a lot

77-75 Pac


----------



## jonnyclash1 (Jul 26, 2013)

Don't know what Bradley is trying to achieve by all this posturing, the fight will get away from him 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jack (Jul 29, 2012)

The showboating from Bradley seems to be an attempt to mask over the fact he's tiring quite quickly. He's starting to lose the fight and Pacquiao is considerably stronger at this point.


----------



## TheBoxingfan101 (Sep 16, 2013)

i agree about bradley needing to up his work rate, he also needs to just stick to basics for a bit


----------



## lost (Jun 9, 2013)

Weird round from Bradley. It looks to me that he seems to have run out of ideas.


----------



## Celtic Warrior 2.0 (Apr 12, 2014)

Clear 8th for Manny imo Tim did nothing to warrent winning that round at all Manny didn't land anything major but Tim landed nothing really. 6-2 Manny on my card


----------



## Luf (Jun 6, 2012)

I'm not even scoring it any more coz I find myself giving Pac rounds every time Bradley does stupid posturing.

Close fight so far.


----------



## DrMo (Jun 6, 2012)

87-84 Pac


----------



## JonnyBGoode (Jun 13, 2013)

Got Pac 4 rounds up now Bradley needs a KO or at least KD to win he looks unsteady on his feet though Pac starting to land combos.


----------



## Jack (Jul 29, 2012)

6-2-1 Pacquiao for me. He's took control of the fight after an impressive start from Bradley.


----------



## Trail (May 24, 2013)

10-9 Pac. 87-84P


----------



## Smooth (Jun 7, 2013)

Wtf is Bradley doing? But great combos from pacquiao.


----------



## Celtic Warrior 2.0 (Apr 12, 2014)

Another clear round for Manny tim throwing this away on my card its 7-2 Pacquiao with the last 3 rounds clear pacquiao rounds. Bradley needs to box Manny


----------



## jonnyclash1 (Jul 26, 2013)

84-87 PAC, Bradley looking pensive in the corner


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ari Gold Bawse (Jun 4, 2013)

silly gameplan by bradley

he could win this if he gets back to boxing


----------



## Trail (May 24, 2013)

Ari Gold Bawse said:


> silly gameplan by bradley
> 
> he could win this if he gets back to boxing


this


----------



## KING (Oct 21, 2013)

R1 10-9 Brad
R2 10-9 Pac
R3 10-9 Pac
R4 10-9 Brad
R5 10-9 Brad
R6 10-9 Pac
R7 10-9 Pac
R8 10-9 Pac
R9 10-9 Pac
R10 10-9 Pac


----------



## Trail (May 24, 2013)

10-9 Pac 97-93 P


----------



## jonnyclash1 (Jul 26, 2013)

Would love manny to get the stoppage, no doubt about it Tim has lost his head a little bit tonight


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jack (Jul 29, 2012)

Another good round for Pacquiao. 7-2-1.


----------



## Smooth (Jun 7, 2013)

Come on pacquiao, two more rounds and new champ.


----------



## welsh_dragon83 (Aug 11, 2013)

97-93 pac


----------



## hitman_hatton1 (Jun 14, 2013)

classic pac man.

whoever said he was past it.:yep


----------



## Celtic Warrior 2.0 (Apr 12, 2014)

8-2 Pacquiao Bradley fighting with a stupid strategy needs a KO on my card last 4 clear for Manny


----------



## lost (Jun 9, 2013)

round 11 already?


----------



## JonnyBGoode (Jun 13, 2013)

Same card as king, Bradley needed to get in close make it rough he's stood off and let Pac just unload on him and get out again.


----------



## BHAFC (Jun 6, 2013)

An American network has Bradley winning atsch HBO?


----------



## JonnyBGoode (Jun 13, 2013)

Pac should just box this last round Bradley is swinging for the last ditch KO just stay out of trouble.


----------



## Jack (Jul 29, 2012)

Bradley boxed better in that round though it was another close one. I'll give it him because my scorecard seems unfair. 7-3-1 to Pacquiao.


----------



## jonnyclash1 (Jul 26, 2013)

BHAFC said:


> An American network has Bradley winning atsch HBO?


Surely not

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Smooth (Jun 7, 2013)

Wtf lederman has pac winning?


----------



## Trail (May 24, 2013)

10-9 Pac (no Pac freak) 102 - 107


----------



## Celtic Warrior 2.0 (Apr 12, 2014)

Closer round maybe a Brad round 8-3 but could have gone to Pacquiao


----------



## Jack (Jul 29, 2012)

BHAFC said:


> An American network has Bradley winning atsch HBO?


Nah, HBO has Pacquiao a long way up.


----------



## Marvelous Marv (Jun 30, 2012)

I don't think strategy is the problem, the only reason Bradley was remotely first fight was through questionable tactics/stamina on Pac's part. He was always up against it when Pacquiao has a point to prove and that isn't going to be an issue. Pacquiao is an athletic freak of nature, the guys speed at this stage is incredible, Bradley is an all-rounder who has no answer in any of his 'good but not great' areas to deal with Pac's speed of fist.


----------



## Smooth (Jun 7, 2013)

I mean bradley winning


----------



## jonnyclash1 (Jul 26, 2013)

Ffs Tim you pearheaded cunt


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bruthead (Jun 20, 2013)

117-114 Pac


----------



## BHAFC (Jun 6, 2013)

Gonna laugh if Bradley gets the nod :lol:


----------



## Jdempsey85 (Jan 6, 2013)

119-111 pacman


----------



## Jack (Jul 29, 2012)

My final card is 8-3-1 to Pacquiao. It wasn't really a close fight in the end but fair play to Bradley, he fought well but just didn't have enough to win.


----------



## Trail (May 24, 2013)

10-9 Pac 117-111 Pac.


----------



## DrMo (Jun 6, 2012)

Clearer than their first fight imo, missed most of the 11th (needed a shit) but I only gave Timmy 3 rounds.

Surely they cant give Bradley the nod again


----------



## TheBoxingfan101 (Sep 16, 2013)

its a closer fight then it looked because the commentary was so biased,
would have been better watching it muted lol

hope jim watt doesnt kill the froch groves rematch with his biased commentary lol


----------



## tawetrent (Jun 9, 2013)

Bradley 112 -117 Pac


----------



## Celtic Warrior 2.0 (Apr 12, 2014)

Fuck off Bradley if you think you won that Pacquiao 9-3 clear winner Bradley only won 2 clear rounds Manny won 7 clear. They better not rob Manny Bradley nowhere near deserved to win


----------



## jonnyclash1 (Jul 26, 2013)

Pretty conclusive for manny 9-3 is about right


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jack (Jul 29, 2012)

Lederman's card is 116-112.


----------



## welsh_dragon83 (Aug 11, 2013)

117-112 pac, wait for it............ And it's a split decision haha


----------



## Marvelous Marv (Jun 30, 2012)

I've never seen this evidence that Pacquiao is supposedly past it. If there is a big enough, interesting enough fight to get his attention he absolutely has elite level ability at this stage. Once he suffered that "loss" to Bradley that immediately meant that this fight became big. But because he's done so much in the sport I don't think you can expect a 35 year old Pacquiao to breeze through mediocre fights as he once could, he probably is just going to outbox the Rios's without kicking into this kind of gear. But the gears are definitely there as and when he needs them, I don't think a number next to 'Age' can change that, nor one knockout loss where he was winning the fight. It wasn't as if JMM was dominant, he pulled the perfect punch out which Marquez has a history of.


----------



## JonnyBGoode (Jun 13, 2013)

8-4 Pac I think that is a round wider than I had their first fight to Pac that was a good performance from him he does seem to have lost that killer punch though never seriously hurt Bradley badly.


----------



## KING (Oct 21, 2013)

R1 10-9 Brad
R2 10-9 Pac
R3 10-9 Pac
R4 10-9 Brad
R5 10-9 Brad
R6 10-9 Pac
R7 10-9 Pac
R8 10-9 Pac
R9 10-9 Pac
R10 10-9 Pac
R11 10-9 Brad
R12 10-9 Pac

116-112 Manny Paquiao


----------



## Ernest Shackleton (Jun 8, 2013)

Had it 117-111 from PACQUAIO, Bradley was poor.


----------



## Ernest Shackleton (Jun 8, 2013)

Bradley's begging for a third fight.


----------



## Lazarus (Jun 2, 2012)

Chuffed. Will be hitting the bed happy tonight. Was so pissed last time out.


----------



## Celtic Warrior 2.0 (Apr 12, 2014)

YESS finally the right result, Tim lost the first time as well maybe it will shut him up sick of his arrogance Tim ain't on Manny's level


----------



## Ari Gold Bawse (Jun 4, 2013)

bradley let me down

why couldnt he stick to boxing with smart fast attacks

instead hes swinging wild looking for a one punch ko like hes known for it


----------



## TheBoxingfan101 (Sep 16, 2013)

it was closer then the scorecard..

i do like pacman, but when i watch him fight the more i think mayweather will win


----------



## tawetrent (Jun 9, 2013)

Bradley fought full on retard from the 6th round onwards. Had he been more composed & cuter he could've made that a tight contest.


----------



## Lunny (May 31, 2012)

TheBoxingfan101 said:


> its a closer fight then it looked because the commentary was so biased,
> would have been better watching it muted lol
> 
> hope jim watt doesnt kill the froch groves rematch with his biased commentary lol


I watched it muted and didn't score but to me it looked like Pac was getting more rounds.


----------



## TheBoxingfan101 (Sep 16, 2013)

ohhh yea pacmans mums curse worked haha :lol:


----------



## Smooth (Jun 7, 2013)

Go on pac, he is back! Tim the desert bellend fought like a complete tool.


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

Dubious display from Bradley that's all i can say i only caught fight from round 6..


----------



## TheBoxingfan101 (Sep 16, 2013)

Lunny said:


> I watched it muted and didn't score but to me it looked like Pac was getting more rounds.


yea he won it fair enough but it was closer then the scorecard,
i think bradley did kinda shot himself in the foot, 
he should have boxed more like he did against marquez


----------



## hitman_hatton1 (Jun 14, 2013)

TheBoxingfan101 said:


> it was closer then the scorecard..
> 
> i do like pacman, but when i watch him fight the more i think mayweather will win


oh not that old chesnut.

honestly thought the money would talk and it would happen.

the 2 big networks should refuse to air em till they fight each other.


----------



## SimplyTuck (Jun 4, 2013)

Good performance by Pac, happy he won.


----------



## BHAFC (Jun 6, 2013)

no excuses.. but.. :lol:


----------



## Celtic Warrior 2.0 (Apr 12, 2014)

Shut up Tim you were beat stop with the excuses you got beaten and beaten wide, same as in the first fight without the gift you got last time you wouldn't have even got the rematch Manny is better than Bradley end of discussion.


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

Bradley's reaction to first ever defeat says to me there's already a 3rd fight in place...

TR have to try and keep the big fights in house and are recycling...


----------



## Marvelous Marv (Jun 30, 2012)

I don't have a problem with Bradley's performance, he gave it a real go and tried to get Pacquiao out there but didn't have the accuracy or power to achieve that aim. It was better than sitting on the backfoot like he did in the first fight and a) creating a less than exciting fight and b) not having much chance anyway, he doesn't have the counterpunching ability of Marquez to expose somebody as talented as Manny off the backfoot. Bradley's punching mechanics are far wider than JMM's, he doesn't have the same tells on Pacquiao's rhythms that Marquez is so in tune with and he simply doesn't have the power to stop Pacquiao marauding in and outworking him. So he went gunslinging and it didn't work, he got tagged by the quicker, straighter punching more offensively talented guy...but at least he gave it a real go.


----------



## JonnyBGoode (Jun 13, 2013)

Larry merchant is such an obnoxious arrogant and smarmy old prick I'm with floyd!


----------



## Ernest Shackleton (Jun 8, 2013)

Full credit to Bradley, he's lost like a man, unlike Broner.


----------



## hitman_hatton1 (Jun 14, 2013)

larry giving it to timmy.

gotta love him.:lol:


----------



## hitman_hatton1 (Jun 14, 2013)

Marvelous Marv said:


> I don't have a problem with Bradley's performance, he gave it a real go and tried to get Pacquiao out there but didn't have the accuracy or power to achieve that aim


always say it about bradders.

excellent worker bee.

should never have been 31-0 though. :yep


----------



## TheBoxingfan101 (Sep 16, 2013)

i thought bradley was humble in his interview but larry was being a bit of a kn*b lol


----------



## welsh_dragon83 (Aug 11, 2013)

Undefeated said:


> Now he would but in his prime we will never know.


Don't forget Floyd is also past his best & has slowed down also don't hit as hard due to his hand troubles, prime for prime Mayweather still schools him


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

Think we'll be seeing a 3rd installment in back end of the year. Wasn't impressed by either guy from 6 rounds i saw Bradley has a issue mentally. He doesn't listen to Diaz the last time he listened was JMM before that a string of fights he did as he liked..

I'd prefer Bradley to fight someone else but really all he's got on table at TR at moment is JMM / Pac or Provodnikov.. (anyone i missed?).


----------



## Ari Gold Bawse (Jun 4, 2013)

what was larry saying?

i watched with a hbo stream and they werent bias for once

pac defo won but bradley gave him a great close fight in the 1st half.

then he went wild smh


----------



## Peter Barlow (Jun 4, 2013)

Good fight, get the vibe there will be a 3rd one. Manny definitely isnt the same fighter from a few years ago though, it was very close. If Bradley was just a little smarter he could have won that fight. He went out loading up and looking for a KO.


----------



## Peter Barlow (Jun 4, 2013)

welsh_dragon83 said:


> Don't forget Floyd is also past his best & has slowed down also don't hit as hard due to his hand troubles, prime for prime Mayweather still schools him


Mayweather probably schools Pacquaio now but a few years ago I don't see Mayweather "schooling" Manny. Winning close maybe but schooling no way in my opinion.


----------



## SimplyTuck (Jun 4, 2013)

The Mayweather from the Canelo fight whoops Pac for sure.


----------



## jonnytightlips (Jun 14, 2012)

Good fight. Pac boxed well in patches as did Bradley. What the fuck was Bradley doing though going to the ropes and letting Pac get off his shots.


----------



## Indigo Pab (May 31, 2012)

Lunny said:


> :nono


Word on the backroads(near where the Joyce's live) is that Luns called Rob a dork, guys.

Keep it under your moleskin caps, fellers.


----------



## Bendy (Jun 4, 2013)

Mugsy said:


> Mayweather probably schools Pacquaio now but a few years ago I don't see Mayweather "schooling" Manny. Winning close maybe but schooling no way in my opinion.


we'll never know though because of bukkshit politics


----------



## Lunny (May 31, 2012)

Pabby said:


> Word on the backroads(near where the Joyce's live) is that Luns called Rob a dork, guys.
> 
> Keep it under your moleskin caps, fellers.


For the record, this is not true.


----------



## Indigo Pab (May 31, 2012)

Lunny said:


> For the record, this is not true.


And those who disagree are jerks.


----------



## Bendy (Jun 4, 2013)

SimplyTuck said:


> The Mayweather from the Canelo fight whoops Pac for sure.


yeah because when I see mayweather beat up a dehydrated SMW I think he;d do the same to a quick LWW


----------



## Bendy (Jun 4, 2013)

Wait is (or is not) Rob a dork?


----------



## Uncle Rico (May 24, 2013)

Pacquiao a clear winner again but I didn't enjoy watching that. Like most Bradley fights, it was a bit of an eye-sore. Wild swings making it difficult to spot who landed what.

But congrats to Pac - he beats a top 5 p4p guy in his prime again, whilst he, Pac, was a shadow of his former self. He should fight Provodnikov and call it a career. 

Oh, and the reason(s) why Bradley at times was laying on ropes doing nothing, was because:

- Was hurt and tired (from all the wild swings that were hitting thin air)
- Confused and out of ideas, and so resorted to moving his head to not get hit cleanly


----------



## Jimmyhammer (Nov 16, 2013)

Huge Pac fan and the fight was more entertaining than I thought it would be. 

Sadly though the Pac of 4 years ago is no longer and history suggests he will get KO'd again the longer he fights, that said he has very limited options at TR,without the usual recycling which we have to put up with.

Got a bad feeling about a fight with Provodnikov, who might just be catching Pac at the right time.


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

I have no interest in the Mayweather fight. Floyd handles Manny in his prime IMO and would do so now with enough to spare. It won't happen anyways..

Provodnikov would hurt Manny not sure whether he'd win but it would be a tear up.

Anyways off to bed chaps a couple hours kip then off to Church (palm sunday) to get Easter up and running. Yeshua :happy.


----------



## Jdempsey85 (Jan 6, 2013)

Washed up,finished :huh

Beats a tough bastard bradley X2,easily defeats rios+lost to the steroid version of marquez.

Still has the power,looked great cutting of the ring,there was a few oppurtunities to land tonight where he didnt,the pacman of a couple of years would have connected.A little of the speed has gone but looked damn fast with them straight lefts and hey dont forget he's 35 and still BEATING these younger blokes!

A Incredible ATG Fighter


----------



## Uncle Rico (May 24, 2013)

Jdempsey85 said:


> Washed up,finished :huh
> 
> Beats a tough bastard bradley X2,easily defeats rios+lost to the steroid version of marquez.
> 
> ...


True. That's something we should never forget. He was fighting easily the Top 5 p4p fighter (arguably top 3), and beat him convincingly whilst being nowhere near his best. Incredible.


----------



## Jdempsey85 (Jan 6, 2013)

The CURSE

http://gfycat.com/IdioticPleasingAoudad

http://gfycat.com/WellgroomedSpecificKoi


----------



## Rambo (Jul 13, 2013)

Scored it 115-113 to Pac

Good Fight, Pac got through on activity with bradley trying to counter. There was a big swing in the fight around round 6

Where does Pac go now?


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

I lost a fair chunk of change betting on Bradley last night but I have to admit ,that was a clear 116-112 and Manny dominated.He never even lost a round where he was in big trouble or dominated and I have to take back my worries about his demeanour pre-fight.
The Face-Off threw me and I was actually thinking Manny needs to retire but regardless of the fact that all Bradley wanted was to plant his feet and throw Hail Marys for most of the fight,when he did try to work the jab Manny moved around it beautifully and was even landing combos around Timmy's jab.
A brilliant win at a good time for Pacquaio.
I didn't even think Bradley won the first fight.My stupid bet seems even worse on reflection.


----------



## Vano-irons (Jun 6, 2012)

So, is Manny's win over Bradley better than anything Floyd has done since Oscar?


----------



## Stunkie (Jun 4, 2013)

Vano-irons said:


> So, is Manny's win over Bradley better than anything Floyd has done since Oscar?


I would say so without a doubt


----------



## Nifty.Tech (Jan 20, 2014)

Can't understand how anyone could have picked Bradley to win this fight,he was nowhere near winning the first one and even though he beat Marquez quite convincingly styles make fights and Marquez just didn't have the speed to keep up with him.

Manny Pacquiao is by far still number 2 P4P and still the only one that can put any sort of a question mark over Floyd Mayweather,like I said before styles make fights.


----------



## Rambo (Jul 13, 2013)

Vano-irons said:


> So, is Manny's win over Bradley better than anything Floyd has done since Oscar?


Canelo


----------



## dftaylor (Jun 4, 2012)

Rambo said:


> Canelo


I like Canelo, but Timmy is a better fighter.


----------



## onourway (May 19, 2013)

Vano-irons said:


> So, is Manny's win over Bradley better than anything Floyd has done since Oscar?


Not a chance.

KOing Hatton is arguably as good.

Schooling Marquez, a guy who Pac has gone and life and death with 4 times is definitely better than beating Bradley 116-112.

Beating Cotto at 154 is more impressive than beating Bradley at 147 (I'd rank Pac's win over Cotto over his win over Bradley therefore it's only fair to do the same for Mayweather)

Beating Canelo is arguably more impressive as well - Floyd would beat Bradley 120-108......Canelo could potentially KO this version of Paac.


----------



## Mr A (Sep 23, 2012)

Vano-irons said:


> So, is Manny's win over Bradley better than anything Floyd has done since Oscar?


I would say so, Bradley was comfortable top 5, if not top 3 p4p. None of Floyd's recent opponents have been at that level.


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

Yeah pacman deserved it,and even though he is still great,I miss the cotto-margarito-hatton-de la Hoya version.


----------



## Vano-irons (Jun 6, 2012)

Rambo said:


> Canelo


Canelo best win is a questionable one over Trout. Bradley's best win is a decisive one over Marquez.



onourway said:


> Not a chance.
> 
> KOing Hatton is arguably as good.
> 
> ...


:lol:

Hatton was a good win, but he hadn't beaten a half decent welter

Marquez is an exceptional win, shame he didn't bother weighing in before the fight

Cotto has looked bang average at 154, and he still gave Floyd a more competitive fight than he did Pac

Canelo has never been near the top p4p list

Bradley was coming off the best win of his career over a legit top 5 p4p fighter (who himself was going in on the back of his greatest achievement)


----------



## jonnyclash1 (Jul 26, 2013)

Mr A said:


> I would say so, Bradley was comfortable top 5, if not top 3 p4p. None of Floyd's recent opponents have been at that level.


Not a chance

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## onourway (May 19, 2013)

Vano-irons said:


> Hatton was a good win, but he hadn't beaten a half decent welter
> 
> Marquez is an exceptional win, shame he didn't bother weighing in before the fight
> 
> ...


Canelo is currently P4P #9 so you can't say he's never been the near the top p4p list.

Bradley's best win of his career is a close decision win over Marquez and apparently that means it makes it a bigger win for Pac than anything Mayweather has done since Oscar, but Mayweather beat Marquez 120-107 which is better than Bradley beating Marquez and Pac beating Bradley.

Cotto-Floyd was more competitive than Pac-Cotto and I'd still class Cotto as a better win than Bradley for both Pac and Floyd.


----------



## Danny (May 31, 2012)

onourway said:


> Not a chance.
> 
> KOing Hatton is arguably as good.
> 
> ...


Hatton at 147 barely scraped past Collazo, it just wasn't his weight.

Marquez was a top, top performance, but he looked slow and cumbersome at the weight, didn't have enough time or camps there to adjust to it correctly.

Cotto got schooled by Trout at 154 and was past his prime.

Canelo was an excellent win but again, not on the level of Bradley, slightly drained at the catchweight and hadn't proven and still hasn't anywhere near as much as Bradley.


----------



## Rambo (Jul 13, 2013)

The canelo thing is that, Bradley is a more skilled fighter, but there isn't a day in the week that pac or Bradley beat him

Jumping up the weight to beat canelo was a serious thing to do


----------



## onourway (May 19, 2013)

Danny said:


> Hatton at 147 barely scraped past Collazo, it just wasn't his weight.
> 
> Marquez was a top, top performance, but he looked slow and cumbersome at the weight, didn't have enough time or camps there to adjust to it correctly.
> 
> ...


It's easy to discredit the wins, but they're still better than Pac beating Bradley.

We can say Bradley fought completely the wrong tactics and that's why Pac beat him.

Nobody has ever beaten Marquez like Mayweather did. Bradley and Pac never have and never will beat him like that.

Cotto and Canelo are still tougher fights than Bradley at 147.

It's the fact that Mayweather wins these fights so easily that makes people discredit them - Canelo would probably KO Bradley and Pac.


----------



## Danny (May 31, 2012)

onourway said:


> It's easy to discredit the wins, but they're still better than Pac beating Bradley.
> 
> We can say Bradley fought completely the wrong tactics and that's why Pac beat him.
> 
> ...


What does that have to do with anything? Canelo is a huge 154lber, what Canelo would or wouldn't do in the ring with Bradley or Pac isn't a reflection on the quality of wins whatsoever, does that mean Canelo is a better fighter than Pac or Bradley or that stylistically a fight with either might just favour him? It's obviously the latter.

I think you're being harsh on Bradley here, he's been a top 10 P4P fighter for several years now and was arguably top 5 going in to this bout, he's beaten everybody he's been in the ring with (bar Pac) and that includes some very good names, like a 140lb Alexander, he outbrawled Provodnikov at his own game and then outboxed Marquez, he's an excellent fighter and far more proven than Canelo was stepping in to the ring with Floyd and still is now.


----------



## wrimc (Jun 4, 2012)

Would quite like to see Alvarez v PAC/ Bradley I think both would be cracking fights despite the size difference


----------



## Libertarian (Jun 2, 2012)

Floyd can hardly take too much credit for beating Marquez.

Marquez has never looked good at the top level when having to press the action, and wasn't ever likely to be able to do so against a smart defensive operator like Floyd.

His best showing in that respect was probably against Casamayor in his first fight up at 135.

Marquez thrives on his opponents committing to their attacks, and capitalising on their mistakes - overshooting on punches, leaving gaps.... and because he's got the ability to land hard, accurate shots, he's able to make up for his absolutely brutal footwork when coming forward. He's also good at setting traps, feinting - something that only him and Hopkins seem to have the ability to do these days and throwing uppercuts with both hands.

Hopefully Marquez vs Provodnikov is their next fight, but I think it'll be a fifth fight with Manny, who will record a stoppage - something he was well on the way to doing before he was poleaxed.


----------



## DrMo (Jun 6, 2012)

dftaylor said:


> I like Canelo, but Timmy is a better fighter.


How so?


----------



## Mr A (Sep 23, 2012)

jonnyclash1 said:


> Not a chance
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Care to elaborate?

Would you put Hatton, Cotto, Ortiz, Guerrero, Mosley or Canelo higher than Bradley? I would say Marquez was at the time, but Floyd didn't make weight, and as a result doesn't get full credit for the win from me.


----------



## dftaylor (Jun 4, 2012)

DrMo said:


> How so?


Better rounded, more versatile, better movement, superior shot selection, stamina, adaptability...


----------



## Scorpio78 (Jun 10, 2012)

Pacman is getting Ktfo the next decent puncher he faces

Bradley isn't a big puncher at all and was catching manny flush and wobbled him a few times


----------



## Peter Barlow (Jun 4, 2013)

Canelo is so overhyped. What elite fighters has he ever beaten? A close win over Austin Trout? Yeah no doubt he schools Pacquaio and Bradley alright....:-lol:

I always find its Mayweather fans hyping up Canelo, just to make him look like some massive win for Floyd. He hasn't ever and isn't now Top 10 P4P. He does not even hold a World Title and won't win one this year.


----------



## Vano-irons (Jun 6, 2012)

onourway said:


> Canelo is currently P4P #9 so you can't say he's never been the near the top p4p list.
> 
> Bradley's best win of his career is a close decision win over Marquez and apparently that means it makes it a bigger win for Pac than anything Mayweather has done since Oscar, but Mayweather beat Marquez 120-107 which is better than Bradley beating Marquez and Pac beating Bradley.
> 
> Cotto-Floyd was more competitive than Pac-Cotto and I'd still class Cotto as a better win than Bradley for both Pac and Floyd.


Canelo is currently p4p number 9 in the most biased ratings in boxing! Ring magazine also had Broner at number 5 after Paulie for Christ sake.


----------



## dftaylor (Jun 4, 2012)

I watched the fight this morning and felt Pac took it as clearly as the first fight. Timmy was awkward and evasive, plus has really done some work on his offensive game, but he got side-tracked by little adjustments Manny was making. It's the difference between an excellent fighter and an all time great - Bradley could frustrate him and do well in spurts, but the extra levels Manny has saw him take over. 

Good fight though - some great exchanges and a really interesting battle.


----------



## SimplyTuck (Jun 4, 2013)

Bendy said:


> yeah because when I see mayweather beat up a dehydrated SMW I think he;d do the same to a quick LWW


Pac was eating right hands all night yesterday, Mayweather would have a field day.


----------



## onourway (May 19, 2013)

You Kipper said:


> Floyd can hardly take too much credit for beating Marquez.
> 
> Marquez has never looked good at the top level when having to press the action, and wasn't ever likely to be able to do so against a smart defensive operator like Floyd.


You can't say Floyd deserves no credit, because he nullifies Marquez's strengths - that's exactly why he deserves credit!


----------



## dftaylor (Jun 4, 2012)

onourway said:


> *You can't say Floyd deserves no credit*, because he nullifies Marquez's strengths - that's exactly why he deserves credit!


He didn't.

But it's not really a major scalp for Floyd because of a) styles, b) size difference, and c) the fact Floyd actively reneged on the agreed weight.


----------



## ShaneTheSherriff (Jul 19, 2013)

Was really disappointed with Bradley last night, I was in work today but still got up at 4 to watch him turn in a pretty awful performance. I often back him as hes usually good odds, he done me a good turn in the Marquez fight and Pac 1 (bit lucky there!) but I lost out last night:verysad I only gave him the 1st, 4th, 5th and I think it was the 11th. He spent that whole middle section of the fight just clowning around without really making any effort to win rounds. Full marks to Pac though, Im sure Im not the only one who didnt think he had a performance like that left in him.


----------



## dftaylor (Jun 4, 2012)

ShaneTheSherriff said:


> Was really disappointed with Bradley last night, I was in work today but still got up at 4 to watch him turn in a pretty awful performance. I often back him as hes usually good odds, he done me a good turn in the Marquez fight and Pac 1 (bit lucky there!) but I lost out last night:verysad I only gave him the 1st, 4th, 5th and I think it was the 11th. He spent that whole middle section of the fight just clowning around without really making any effort to win rounds. Full marks to Pac though, Im sure Im not the only one who didnt think he had a performance like that left in him.


He was clowning around because Pac was giving him all sorts of feints to keep him reacting - I think he was surprised that Manny was giving him different looks and shifting his balance so quickly. Tim's composure seemed to fall apart after the 5th - started trying to slug with a superior offensive fighter, probably because he couldn't figure out how to disarm Pac's offence.


----------



## kingkodi (Jun 20, 2012)

dftaylor said:


> He was clowning around because Pac was giving him all sorts of feints to keep him reacting - I think he was surprised that Manny was giving him different looks and shifting his balance so quickly. Tim's composure seemed to fall apart after the 5th - started trying to slug with a superior offensive fighter, probably because he couldn't figure out how to disarm Pac's offence.


Yeah, Bradley looked totally confused for the second half of the fight, he didn't have a clue how to deal with Manny.


----------



## DaveT (Nov 13, 2012)

I think Bradley lost the fight before he even stepped into the ring. Clearly the 1st fight had a more lasting effect on him than it did Pac.

Going into a fight against such a legend he should not have been speaking about the ko at all, a win would have been an amazing achievement in itself. 

In the fight it was obvious that he was done mentally. Going for the 1 punch ko, showboating and almost taking punches just to be macho. It's not what Bradley is about. He just seemed to completely unravel to the point that now his "0" has gone, he could well lose a few more in the near future.


----------



## Jack (Jul 29, 2012)

kingcobra said:


> Yeah, Bradley looked totally confused for the second half of the fight, he didn't have a clue how to deal with Manny.


I think he came into the fight with a clear gameplan of slugging it out with Pacquiao but after mixed success early in the fight, realised that continuing with that gameplan would only result in a knockout loss so decided to revert to plan B...whatever that was. I think he expected Pacquiao to be easier to hit, easier to hurt and not to sit down on his shots as much.


----------



## sim_reiss (Jun 6, 2012)

Just seen some of the Copperbox fights. The Conquest KO reminded me a lot of Collazo-Ortiz, you're waiting for the guy to get up when he's been completely short-circuited by the punch. 

I scored Pac-Bradley a draw :bbb


----------



## Vano-irons (Jun 6, 2012)

dftaylor said:


> He was clowning around because Pac was giving him all sorts of feints to keep him reacting - I think he was surprised that Manny was giving him different looks and shifting his balance so quickly. Tim's composure seemed to fall apart after the 5th - started trying to slug with a superior offensive fighter, probably because he couldn't figure out how to disarm Pac's offence.


Excellent post


----------



## Dilun (Apr 3, 2014)

Bryn said:


> @*Dilun*


I mean...*tsk-uhh*(breathes)


----------

